# West Coast? Iodine & Fallout Information



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Here is a link to a really great article regarding potential nuclear fallout hitting the west coast from Japan...in addition to potassium iodide supplements it can be helpful to eat seaweed and miso.....

http://drdavidbrownstein.blogspot.com/


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Thank you for posting, this is interesting! I live in California.

I have had inquiries about the use of iodine to prevent problems secondary to the nuclear fallout that will occur. As the Japanese nuclear reactors release radiation into the air, the jet streams will push this radiation to the Western U.S. and Canada.

He writes as if nuclear fallout is a given, and I didn't know that it is. I'd read that they were considering venting radioactive steam to prevent further damage. Of course, there's always the concern that they're not being entirely honest about the scope of this mess.

Regardless, I think picking up some iodine is a good idea. I've been glued to the news.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Either that, or a guy taking the opportunity to flog his iodine book based on a hoax map.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otto*
> 
> Either that, or a guy taking the opportunity to flog his iodine book based on a hoax map.


I not doubting the map is a hoax, but couldn't you find a better source than that blog?

I won't get sucked up by the fear mongering, but having iodine as a precaution at $20 a bottle seems sensible to me.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/13/japan-quake-ventilation-idUSLJE7E301820110313

So they vented one reactor.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirzam*
> 
> I not doubting the map is a hoax, but couldn't you find a better source than that blog?


Your problem with it? I mean, I could have also pointed out that fallout requires an explosion that lofts irradiated particulate in the first place, but Brownstein was clearly relying on the map, and the article seems to set things out clearly. I'm not otherwise familiar with the blog.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

They are now venting at the third reactor, despite the fact the first one caused an explosion. Even CNN is reporting the possibility of meltdown.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/13/japan-quake-ventilation-idUSLJE7E301820110313

If I can buy a bottle of supplements to protect my family on the chance it does drift over here I will. The local natural food stores are sold out, as are many online stores. If you wait until you hear it confirmed, you may not be able to find any. And, I trust my government to tell me the truth about as much as I believed them when they released a report saying the oil spill is all cleaned up.

Potassium Iodide is a well known method of protection for radiation exposure. I don't quite understand why any of you would want to bash a person for blogging about methods we can take to protect ourselves. I, for one. am very grateful for his information.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

My problem is, it appears to be the rantings of some Australian bloke, not an official source at all. I would suggest you read some of his other articles before posting the link.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> Potassium Iodide is a well known method of protection for radiation exposure. I don't quite understand why any of you would want to bash a person for blogging about methods we can take to protect ourselves. I, for one. am very grateful for his information.


This.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

another good link from susun weed

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/menopause/117858


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

his other articles are awesome.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> Potassium Iodide is a well known method of protection for radiation exposure.


For protecting the thyroid in case of ingestion of I-131, but that's it.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

that is enough for me to use it, since that is the biggest danger we face here. i realize other cancers may follow. i wish there were an easy pill for those as well.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

cnn is now reporting they are "assuming" a meltdown has occurred in at least 2 reactors....


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I went to the store and the iodine tablets had been sold out by noon.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

i got mine on amazon. most places were out. i hope mine actually ship...


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/EmergencyPreparedness/BioterrorismandDrugPreparedness/ucm072265.htm#What%20potassium

Talia,

What brand did you get? The CC says that only 3 brands are FDA approved. The link above links to them. I ordered online direct from the company but have no idea if it will get here in time. I'm thinking of taking my toddler and flying to the East Coast for a week but am I being just super paranoid?


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

i got life extension brand. i had not seen the above webpage. but it would be good to order those approved ones if you can...


----------



## mbravebird (May 9, 2005)

Modifilan is concentrated seaweed extract, and helps with radiation detox. Not just the iodine, the seaweed components.

http://www.modifilan-seaweed-extract.com/

"Modifilan was first developed in the Russia in the late 1960's after radioactive fallouts occurred at nuclear labs and power plants. Russian scientists found that brown seaweed - Laminaria japonica had the strongest healing effect for treating radiation poisoning. It has perfect group of elements(ionic iodine, laminarin, alginates and selenium), found in one natural source."

http://www.modifilan-seaweed-extract.com/ModifilanHistory.aspx?keyword=


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

would something like Lugol's iodine solution be helpful?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, Lugol's would work if you can find it. All iodine supps are sold out around here.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, Lugols would be helpful.

I take Iodoral and will give to the rest of my family now for awhile as well.

I just ordered a bunch of it from Life Extension.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

It is in my place too, which is a pretty conservative and seemingly uninformed place. That was creepy to go to numerous health food stores and to be told "sold out"

Wow, I am really getting worried. I just hope we are adequately informed.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. I'm in Oregon and getting kind of freaked out. I just bought 4 bottles of Lugols from amazon with 2 day shipping so I hope it will get here in time. I do have 1 bottle right now in my cupboard though.

The first article was really helpful with dosages so thank you but I'm still feeling really confused about how much to give my family. It seems like the radiation may be around for several days since there are several reactors going at different times (if they all go.) Is it safe to take that high of a dose multiple times? Also it seemed like a good idea to start taking a little bit now but I'm not sure how much? I just don't want to give my children too much and hurt them. Also I'm 37 weeks preg which is just great if this turns into a big crisis. Nice environment for giving birth









ETA: I'm not expecting the mainstream media to give us accurate info on this.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

I am not expecting it either.









We are trying to research like crazy. I don't know how much of the liquid iodine (Lugol's) to give my 8 mth old. Anyone please update this thread with any info. Cannot trust news!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nukuspot*
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/EmergencyPreparedness/BioterrorismandDrugPreparedness/ucm072265.htm#What%20potassium
> 
> ...


I'm planning the same thing! My family of 5 is ready to fly out of the area if we sense it's not safe due to the fallout. I'm heading to my health store tomorrow to stock up on potassium iodide--if they are sold out I'll order it from Amazon or Ebay and have it shipped overnight. Why wouldn't I take every precaution if I can?

Pretty serious stuff going on and I don't trust the media to report the truth.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have any updates? Or is everyone just getting the heck out of the west coast? I wish I could do that. We don't have that kind of money!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

http://drdavidbrownstein.blogspot.com/

not really an update but some info. My iodine is shipped and supposed to be here tomorrow. I wish I could leave too.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Thankfully, we are not near the explosion. As the cloud drifts over the ocean, the amount of radioactivity will dissipate.


Wow, this guy's shameless.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Anyone have a potassium iodine supplier online that is reputable and not sold out for the next two months? I seem to have waited too long and now am unable to find it. I'm very concerned and would like it for peace of mind (hopefully that is all I need it for).

Any other tips as to how to deal with this? I ordered the seaweed extract, etc., again for peace of mind.

How about reputable news sources that might give us more accurate information than what the government is spoon feeding the masses?


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toolip*
> 
> http://drdavidbrownstein.blogspot.com/
> 
> not really an update but some info. My iodine is shipped and supposed to be here tomorrow. I wish I could leave too.


Thank for posting the new info. I'm glad he is now saying 130mg is only necessary if you are close to the blast. It was making me nervous thinking of giving that much iodine all at once to my family. I've started giving a couple drops of lugols a day which I feel ok about since it is a dietary supplement. I'll be watching reports to see if we may need more. I also filled my car with gas although I very much dought we would be able to outrun this. I also picked up a couple rolls of duct tape. I thought I heard somewhere you could tape up your windows and doors to reduce exposure?


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Ornery, did you try Life Extensions web site?

I wish I had a reputable source of info.

Karamom: we would attempt to outrun it too.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I spent the day trying to find Potassium Iodide and it is completely sold out everywhere in the Bay Area. My mother in New England called 6 stores near her and they are also sold out. I think the whole country is sold out!









I just ordered some liquid potassium iodide on Ebay if anyone is still trying to get some. There are some still available. I paid extra for Priority shipping and it should be here by the 18th or 19th. The liquid is better for giving to my kids--they won't even notice it.

I don't trust the news media to report the actual levels of fallout that will be hitting us here so I'm taking my precautions.


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

What would a dose for pregnancy be? I am blown away by the state of this poor sweet earth. I am also FREAKING out. We are leaving CA friday for Hawaii, a couple thousand miles closer


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellabluz*
> 
> What would a dose for pregnancy be? I am blown away by the state of this poor sweet earth. I am also FREAKING out. We are leaving CA friday for Hawaii, a couple thousand miles closer


I read that it's not safe to take while pregnant or breastfeeding 

Just saw that a third explosion happened at the Fukishima plant.....not good.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> I read that it's not safe to take while pregnant or breastfeeding
> 
> Just saw that a third explosion happened at the Fukishima plant.....not good.


This has dosing info, including for pregnant and breastfeeding moms.

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/Guidances/UCM080542.pdf


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm also considering heading to the east coast with the kids. I can't afford it either but I have a credit card. I have the iodine but I do not trust the gov't to give accurate info at all. It appears that at least some radiation is on the way but no one knows how much, so how do we know when to dose everyone? By the time it gets here, its too late. And can someone please tell me what maintenance dosage I should be giving the kids in the meantime?


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

that David Brownstein blog has info about maintenance dosing. It's linked above.

I was just watching Rachel Madow and she was interviewing a guy who says there is no reason to take iodine (which I don't believe) but he was saying that the only way we get exposed is when cows eat the grass that has been contaminated and it comes out in their milk. Now I'm freaking out about that. I drink all local milk and I don't know if I should stop or what. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I am so confused. Why am I hearing people now say that iodine supplementation causes thyroid disease when I thought that was what it is suppose to correct? I thought most Americans are deficient in iodine and so small amounts of supplements are a good idea anyway. But then why would it be unsafe for pregnant women? I've been taking small amounts throughout my whole pregnancy because I heard it reverses fluoride damage. Now it's not safe?


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Karamom, I don't think that's the same. I think that kind of iodine is different from potassium iodide. You don't take potassium iodide as a supplement, only if you are in immediate danger of exposure to one specific kind of radiation. I think.

More stuff:

http://bepreparedcalifornia.ca.gov/NR/rdonlyres/8B606D08-075F-4415-994C-8FB44390BDB0/0/japan_event_faq.pdf


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

No potassium iodide in Utah - I cleaned out our local sunflower of kelp - the last 5 bottles. We filled our tank this morning, and they are saying things like:

"Company officials have not confirmed whether they have been able to get the fuel rods completely submerged again."

http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-japan-reactor-damage-20110314,0,5884491.story

So their gov't isn't telling them anything apparently, so there's no way we would know. I read an article that said the Japanese people are getting very frustrated at this point with the lack of info. I also do not trust the media.

Having lots of nori and brown rice tonight for dinner, packing a bag in case we have to up it and drive to my family's place in Texas. Let's keep each other updated!

And by the way, we should start taking the iodide or whatever you're taking immediately. It won't hurt, will only help, because once you let the I-131 in...yeah.

ETA: after reading the blog posts by Brownstein, I still would not hesitate to dose at this time. Like you've all said, you don't trust the media, so "expected fallout" coming from media might be incorrect. But I guess all I'm taking is kelp, so I'm not worried about side effects and having enough at this point...


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> Karamom, I don't think that's the same. I think that kind of iodine is different from potassium iodide. You don't take potassium iodide as a supplement, only if you are in immediate danger of exposure to one specific kind of radiation.
> 
> ...


potassium iodine is a common supplement. The iodine thread


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been following this discussion with interest (since I live in the Bay Area) but I don't get why the link to the snopes page was apparently removed. How much iodine one must take is in direct proportion to how much radiation exposure...yes? So knowing that there is some inaccurate hysteria being circulated in that direction is pretty important to this discussion.

And as mentioned upthread...if we get fallout it won't matter if you leave for a week. The ground will be contaminated, and waiting for you when you get back. Sigh.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> Karamom, I don't think that's the same. I think that kind of iodine is different from potassium iodide. You don't take potassium iodide as a supplement, only if you are in immediate danger of exposure to one specific kind of radiation. I think.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I'm using lugol's which says potassium iodide but I know its used commonly as an iodine supplement? maybe it's the dosage? Fallout dosage is 130mg but I have only been taking about 12mg/day for dietary purposes.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the half live of iodine-131 is 8 days, so not too long. Is there something I'm not understanding that means it will be around for a long time. I know there is at least one other type of radiation as well (coming from Japan) but I'm not sure what it is or what the half-life is.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/J-Crows-1-oz-Lugols-Solution/dp/B001PN3BUW/ref=pd_sim_hpc_5

here's some potassium iodine still in stock as of monday night


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toolip*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the half live of iodine-131 is 8 days, so not too long. Is there something I'm not understanding that means it will be around for a long time. I know there is at least one other type of radiation as well (coming from Japan) but I'm not sure what it is or what the half-life is.


Cesium-137 I think. Half life of 30 years.

Oh, from today's article in the local paper:

(Talking about Chernobyl) "A 20-year study released last year by the U.N. Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation found that there were about 6,000 cases of thyroid cancer in children from Ukraine and Belarus who drank milk with elevated levels of radioactive iodine from cows in the area."

Yuck.

But it goes on to say:

"Radiation levels were not high enough to harm others in the former Soviet Union and Europe who lived in the area where the cesium-137, iodine-131 and other radioactive materials drifted for hundreds of miles, the study found.

"There is no scientific evidence of increases in overall cancer incidence or mortality rates," the study concluded."


----------



## junestars (Dec 2, 2004)

Here is a good site I ordered from a few years ago with lots of info...

specific page regarding japan...

http://www.ki4u.com/illwind.htm

his site is so massive I read something about breastfeeding and pregnancy and now I can't find it.. ugh. time for bed! maybe someone else can.... sorry!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Really? Everything I can find says not to take it unless you know you will be exposed to fallout. Also, it is not advised to take it for long periods of time. It all is terrible, because it looks like the plumes will be wafting over here for months. You can't take that much KI for months. What I read on Brownstein's blog was to start taking around 13mg (for an adult) now and to wait-and-see whether a larger dose will be needed in the next few days...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fresh_veggie*
> 
> And by the way, we should start taking the iodide or whatever you're taking immediately. It won't hurt, will only help, because once you let the I-131 in...yeah.
> 
> ETA: after reading the blog posts by Brownstein, I still would not hesitate to dose at this time. Like you've all said, you don't trust the media, so "expected fallout" coming from media might be incorrect. But I guess all I'm taking is kelp, so I'm not worried about side effects and having enough at this point...


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

If you're thinking of getting out of the path of the fallout, take a look at the Jetstream pics: http://modernsurvivalblog.com/ . We first thought about going to the East Coast, but the Jetstream takes the fallout there too. We are considering the Florida Keys or even out of the country, if we decide to leave.

Also, my husband found a site which suggested also taking potassium and milk thistle. I'll try to get the link from him.

Finally, Betadine or Povidex (tincture of iodine) can be helpful. THIS IS TOPICAL--DO NOT INJEST ORALLY!!! Can be helpful as a "last" resort--Google this to get more info, I haven't looked into this enough, other than to know it's toxic if you drink it. I think I found this info on http://www.ki4u.com/illwind.htm EDIT. I found the section:

Quote:


> from http://www.ki4u.com/illwind.htm In an emergency, if no more KI tablets available here, you can topically (on the skin) apply an iodine solution, like tincture of iodine or Betadine, for a similar protective effect. *(WARNING: Iodine is NEVER to be ingested or swallowed, it is poison to drink.)* For adults, paint 8 ml of a 2 percent tincture of Iodine on the abdomen or forearm each day, ideally at least 2 hours prior to initial exposure. For children 3 to 18, but under 150 pounds, only half that amount painted on daily, or 4 ml. For children under 3 but older than a month, half again, or 2 ml. For newborns to 1 month old, half it again, or just 1 ml. (One measuring teaspoon is about 5 ml, if you don't have a medicine dropper graduated in ml.) If your iodine solution is stronger than 2%, reduce the dosage accordingly. Absorption through the skin is not as exact a dosing method as using the tablets, but tests show that it will still be very effective for most. More about the above at Plan B, along with formulas there for mixing up potassium iodide (KI) solutions if you acquire KI powder or crystals. *Do not use if allergic to iodine.* There are also a few other medical conditions and medications, discussed there, that are contraindicated that your physician can best advise you about. Inquire of your doctor NOW if there is any reason why anybody in your household should not use KI, or iodine solutions topically on their skin, in a future nuclear emergency, just to be sure.


Thinking of everyone here and in Japan. Thank you all for the inputs you have given!

Time to get some sleep!


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> Really? Everything I can find says not to take it unless you know you will be exposed to fallout. Also, it is not advised to take it for long periods of time. It all is terrible, because it looks like the plumes will be wafting over here for months. You can't take that much KI for months. What I read on Brownstein's blog was to start taking around 13mg (for an adult) now and to wait-and-see whether a larger dose will be needed in the next few days...


I said because I was taking kelp. Lol. By "dosing" I wasn't saying the full-amount-if-you're-in-the-path amount. Just whatever dosage.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaupupup*
> 
> If you're thinking of getting out of the path of the fallout, take a look at the Jetstream pics: http://modernsurvivalblog.com/ . We first thought about going to the East Coast, but the Jetstream takes the fallout there too. We are considering the Florida Keys or even out of the country, if we decide to leave.
> 
> ...


We're lucky we have family in Texas...we've also considered leaving the country, at any time. It's not a matter of coming back to Utah and things still being contaminated - we'd just get jobs elsewhere and get back on our feet. There's nothing here as important as our safety and our lives, and I'd leave everything behind in a heartbeat! It's a very liberating feeling when you get to that point - I realized I felt that way a few months back. And the Keys sounds nice - dh hails from South Florida, but I've never been. I'm a gulf coast girl myself


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

We need a "like" button on here! I like your thoughts, fresh veggie!


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Yikes, this is really looking horrible. I agree with a pp that said how much of a sad state our beautiful earth is in right now. It is heartbreaking.

I feel so horrible for the Japanese who are stuck amongst this.

I don't know what we are going to do. California may never be a safe place to live ever again, right? We are in the bay area. And it is raining and humid.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a quote from a book called Minerals for the Genetic Code:
"Now consider the various forms of radiation that assault the human body. If you have adequate boron and iodine levels, the body is not affected. DNA is not altered when adequate boron levels are present. That's why the Chernobyl disaster called for boron to treat the place. Boron absorbs radiation and releases it without disturbing the protons and neutron in the nucleus."

I don't know how true this is but it is worth looking up boron and radiation...

Mama from UT, do you think it is going to get all the way to you?


----------



## stellabluz (May 24, 2006)

Im pregnant and also going to be taking Chlorella, Sodium Ascorbate (high doses of Vit C), green tea extract plus other immune builders...This is pretty good~

http://www.rifeenergymedicine.com/Radiationprotection.html

Does anyone have any other sources of fall-out maps or wind currents or any reputable info other than the mentioned blog?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellabluz*
> 
> Im pregnant and also going to be taking Chlorella, Sodium Ascorbate (high doses of Vit C), green tea extract plus other immune builders...This is pretty good~
> 
> ...


dh found this yesterday:

Radiation from Japan's stricken Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant has been detected 100 miles to the northeast, over the Pacific Ocean, by the U.S. military. Westerly to southwesterly winds have predominated over Japan the past few days, carrying most of the radiation eastwards out to sea. The latest forecast for Sendai, Japan, located about 40 miles north of the Fukushima nuclear plant, calls for winds with a westerly component to dominate for the remainder of the week, with the exception of a 6-hour period on Tuesday. Thus, any radiation released by the nuclear plant will primarily affect Japan or blow out to sea. A good tool to predict the radiation cloud's path is NOAA's HYSPLIT trajectory model. The model uses the GFS model's winds to track the movement of a hypothetical release of a substance into the atmosphere. One can specify the altitude of the release as well as the location, and follow the trajectory for up to two weeks. However, given the highly chaotic nature of the atmosphere's winds, trajectories beyond about 3 days have huge uncertainties.One can get only a general idea of where a plume is headed beyond 3 days. I've been performing a number of runs of HYSPLIT over past few days, and so far great majority of these runs have taken plumes of radioactivity emitted from Japan's east coast eastwards over the Pacific, with the plumes staying over water for at least 5 days. Some of the plumes move over eastern Siberia, Alaska, Canada, the U.S., and Mexico in 5 - 7 days. Such a long time spent over water will mean that the vast majority of the radioactive particles will settle out of the atmosphere or get caught up in precipitation and rained out. It is highly unlikely that any radiation capable of causing harm to people will be left in atmosphere after seven days and 2000+ miles of travel distance. Even the Chernobyl nuclear disaster, which had a far more serious release of radioactivity, was unable to spread significant contamination more than about 1000 miles.

Our whole family will be taking 60-100mg of potassium iodide daily for a week when it arrives in the mail on Friday.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a good one:
http://www.rense.com/general93/fef.htm


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Here are some links on spirulina being used to treat radiation in the body on children (even cesium-137)
http://www.roberthenrikson.com/SpirulinaSource/library-radiation.html


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karamom*
> 
> Hmmm. I'm using lugol's which says potassium iodide but I know its used commonly as an iodine supplement? maybe it's the dosage? Fallout dosage is 130mg but I have only been taking about 12mg/day for dietary purposes.


That's interesting. I wasn't familiar with Lugol's prior to this thread. I'm guessing that the difference is in the dosage, 13mg versus 130 mg. I really don't know!

If anything this thread has highlighted how we need to rely on our own powers of deduction, common sense and logic, our own research skills. There's a lot of information out on the wild web, it's a bit daunting.

There is the Sierra Nevada mountains and the state of Nevada between California and Utah. However, there are lots reasons to move from Utah to Florida.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

http://ecocentric.blogs.time.com/2011/03/12/japans-radiation-exposure-how-serious-is-it/

this article talk about the different types of radiation that will possibly be released.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I just read this in the San Jose Mercury:

Meanwhile, state health officials said Monday that they haven't checked radiation monitors around the state for any rise in levels.

"We're not being told there's any reason to check the monitors," said Michael Sicilia, spokesman for California Department of Public Health. "We generally pull them once a month. If we're told by the feds we need to test them, we'll test them."

Shouldn't they be checking this?! wth?

http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_17613753


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> There is the Sierra Nevada mountains and the state of Nevada between California and Utah. However, there are lots reasons to move from Utah to Florida.


Ok, haven't read the rest of the thread but this made me laugh out loud. Thank you  I feel the same!! I don't think that there will be much damage to Utah, given the mountains and the extreme distance from Japan, but an excuse to move to Florida? Or anywhere? It was such a cold, cold winter for me here...

I have to wonder, though...what they're saying is more of "at this point" there will be no damage or whatever. But the what-if is more of what I'm concerned about right now - and they aren't saying anything about that really. I know they don't want to induce panic, but thanks to the internet we are all much more informed than we were during Chernobyl. We are making our own decisions instead of waiting for a government authority to tell us anything - which by then it would be too late.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

This was posted _for public use_ by one of the most well known and respected naturopaths in my city, Robin E Moore ND. I hope it is okay to share here.

Prevention Measures for

Radiation Exposure

In response to the recent damage to the Fukushima nuclear power plant in Japan, I have written this hand-out to review methods to decrease health problems from radiation exposure. Thus far there hasnot been a large release of radiation because the radioactive fuel rods have not melted down enough to melt the containment housing of the reactor. There have been low levels of radioactive gas released, but these are not apt to have international effects. However, in case a meltdown disaster does occur, you will have information to help minimize the effects on your health. How long to take these supplements is discussed later, but do not take them for more than a month without reviewing with your physician if they are safe for you. Also, if you take any prescription medications, interactions with these supplements must be checked.

Iodine: Radioactive iodine is released from power plant meltdowns. It then lands in your thyroid gland because your thyroid uses iodine to function. The radiation increases your chances of developing thyroid cancer and growths years later. (Other glands also use iodine such as your adrenals, but to a much lesser degree.) To prevent this, take oral, over the counter iodine. This will fill most of the iodine receptor (landing sites) in your thyroid gland which will prevent the radioactive version of iodine from attaching to your thyroid gland. If there is nowhere to land, the radioactive iodine will move on and do minimal or no damage.

Dose: there is no precise way to know what dose will saturate the iodine receptor sites in your body. Please note that the RDA dose of 150mcg is not intended to saturate your thyroid so we will aim for 1,000mcg/day. You can buy this at most health food stores. Do not take iodine if you are allergic to itor have hyperthyroid. (not the more common hypothyroid, which is ok)

Anti-oxidants: Most of the damage from radiation is from oxidative damage which can lead to cancers, tumors, and dysfunction of the affected organ. Therefore, the best preventive measure is to increase anti-oxidants or "free radical scavengers". Fortunately, there are many strong anti-oxidants available to you via both food and supplements. Those mentioned here are just a few examples of good anti-oxidants. Many of you will know of other examples. You do not need to take all of the following supplements. Pick half of them until the radiation exposure has cleared.

1. Beta carotene- 25,000 IU/day.

2. Vitamin C- 1,000mg 2 x day.(If diarrhea, decrease dose to 500 2xday)

3. Vitamin E-1,000 IU /day.

4. B-complex- such as is in a multiple. Aim for about 10mg 2 x day with food. (Brewer's yeast ½ oz 2xday) B-vitamins are not anti-oxidants, but they help the other nutrients do their jobs.

5. Selenium- 400mcg per day.

6. Glutathione-1,000mg 2 x day preferably away from meals ie ½ hr before or 1 ½ hr after meals. (It's ok, but less effective with meals.)

7. Cysteine- 500mg 2 x day.

8. Ginseng (either the Siberian or American type)-one capsule (1/4tsp)

2 x day. Higher doses may be too stimulating for some people.

9. Berries of dark color are also good anti-oxidants.

Doses for children: The doses given above are for adults. None of the items are contraindicated for children, especially when taken for a limited time. Decrease the dose according to their weight. Calculate what % of

120 lbs your child's weight is and use that % of the above doses. For example, if your child weighs close to 60 lb, this is 50% of 120 so use 50% of the doses.

When to start and stop this treatment: Start as soon as we hear that the reactor has released a lot of radiation. If this happens, the radiation will not reach us for a day or two (watch the news) so you will have time to start.

Continue taking the supplements until we hear that the radiation exposure has diminished to a safe level. I do not know who to trust for this information so use your own judgment.

Contraindications: Do not take any of the above supplements if you are allergic to them or anything related to them. Read the labels for any of your allergens, if you have any. In particular, iodine can be allergenic so do not take it if you have reacted to iodine dyes or other sources of iodine. You would usually already know if you have an iodine allergy. As already mentioned, if you have an overactive thyroid, do not take iodine.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG! That is horrifying Pepper! They most definitely should be checking. This is the untrustworthy stuff.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you for the article by Robin Moore.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonjourmama*
> 
> OMG! That is horrifying Pepper! They most definitely should be checking. This is the untrustworthy stuff.


Yeah, I think they should be checking daily at this point just to keep on top of it and even if there is a slight rise we should be alerted. I can only imagine they are trying to avoid a full-scale panic, though. I'm sure they are well aware of the huge buyouts of potassium iodide and that people are already panicking to some degree...

It's a shame we can't trust our own government to tell us the truth.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> Yeah, I think they should be checking daily at this point just to keep on top of it and even if there is a slight rise we should be alerted. I can only imagine they are trying to avoid a full-scale panic, though. I'm sure they are well aware of the huge buyouts of potassium iodide and that people are already panicking to some degree...
> 
> It's a shame we can't trust our own government to tell us the truth.


I would imagine it's a question of money, not deliberate obfuscation. It costs $ to check these things more often and $ is something California is sorely lacking right now. I suspect they will be checking them once enough time has elapsed that radioactive particles might conceivably have traveled this far. To check them sooner is actually rather irresponsible.

Look, honestly when the news first broke that California might experience fallout I freaked out too, but since reading as much as I can find about the type of reactors and the way radiation travels I am much less concerned now. The hysterical nature of this conversation here has really put me off too. If anything I think our energy and money is better spent gathering resources to send to Japan because _they_ are the ones directly in the line of fire not us. Not us. Pray for the babies and kids there because they probably don't have access to food and water much less iodine.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I called a compounding pharmacy here and they only sell lugol's with a prescription, which I don't have. However, they carry Iodoral (sp?) OTC and they have several bottles in stock. Is this good?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

There are many whole food alternatives with radioactivity protective benefits.

More about iodine/iodide supplementation.

More radioprotective agents from GreenMedInfo.com (in order of study quality)

Holy Basil
Echinacea
Curcumin
Catechin
Melatonin
...Resveratrol
Cocoa
Mung Bean
Vitamin E
Woad
Bee Propolis
Fucoidan
Acetyl-l-carnitine
Angelica
Apricot
Ayurvedic formulation: Liv 52
Beta-glucan
Broccoli
Chrysin
Citrus naringin
Gotu Kola
Hesperidin
NAC (N-acetyl-L-cysteine)
Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B-5)
Pine Bark Extract
Rosemary
Rubia Cordifolia
Sprouts
Sulforaphane
caffeic acid
Cherry: All Varieties
Copper
Ginger
Mangiferin
Probiotics
Sesame Seeds
Sodium Bicarbonate
Carotenoids
Eugenol
Gentian
Ginseng (American)
Glutamine
Lycopene
Quercetin
Rutin
Spirulina
Tocotrienol: Delta
Bixin
Chlorogenic acid
Ellagic Acid
Turmeric
beta-Carotene

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/pharmacological-action/radioprotective

crubbing with soap and water
Miso
Seaweed
beta carotene
Rosemary
Eat whole grains, avoid fatty foods as they store radiation (it seems)
sodium alginate (from seaweed)
green leafy vegetables
Pectin
Edible Clay
Sea Salt and Baking Soda
Chlorophyll
Alfalfa
Chlorella
Vitamin E
Onions
Olive Oil
Macrobiotic Diet
sodium bicarbonate
Red wine & Resveratrol
Potassium blocks the uptake of of C-137
phytates
Brown rice
Rosemary
Calcium
Iron
magnesium, zinc, selenium, and vitamins A & C
* Miso soup
* Spirulina, chlorella and the algaes (kelp, etc.)
* Brassica vegetables and high beta carotene vegetables
* Beans and lentils
* Potassium, calcium and mineral rich foods
* High nucleotide content foods to assist in cellular repair including spirulina, chlorella, algae, yeast, sardines, liver, anchovies and mackerel
* Cod liver oil and olive oil
* Avoid sugars and sweets and wheat
Bee pollen
Edible yeast
Lecithin
Ginseng
Eleuthero
Aloe
Vit A, B-complex, E
***Calcium significantly decreases the amount of Strontium 90 absorbed by bone.
***Fermented Foods!
1. Calcium/magnesium
2. Vitamin A or beta carotene
3. Coenzyme Q10
4. Vitamin C + bioflavinoids and rutin
5. Vitamin E
6. Zinc
7. Selenium
8. Proanthocyanadins (Grape seed extract/Pycnogenol)
9. DHEA
10. Melatonin.
Sesame seeds
Essential fatty acids, GLA and EPA
Pau d'arco (caution with candida/mercury issues)
2. SAFFRON TEA.
3. THYME TEA.
4. BLACK TEA and HONEY.
homeopathic:
-Cadmium iodide
-Cadmium-sulph
-Phosphorus
-Strontium-carbonicum
-X-ray
Cordyceps
Spirulina

(references in second link)

Mothering article about iodine.

Pat


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

This should calm some of you:

http://www.radiationnetwork.com/

Although I understand and mostly agree with what you're saying, Chamomile Girl, you cannot fault people for being concerned for their families first. I think everyone has Chornobyl very heavy on their minds these days, and how the fallout from that disaster was all over Europe within days.

Yes, of course Japan should be the highest priority. However, I think just like any situation which is a potential emergency, everyone would like to get their own oxygen masks on before assisting their seatmates.

For me the above link, along with some general disaster preparedness, has helped to put me in a place where I can feel safe to do so. Hopefully, the same will be true for others.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, Iodoral is good.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


This conversation is far from hysterical. I think it's turning into a great resource for what all our options are--I'm learning quite a bit!

I've donated money to Japan and I've prayed for those suffering right now--for days I've been doing this. Nothing wrong with trying to protect my family from any amount of radiation that may or may not be coming our way by researching all options extensively.

I appreciate all the links to alternate protection through herbs, foods, supplements, etc.

I wonder how much money it costs to check radiation particles in the air or water??


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Chamomile Girl great post. But I can't argue with the oxygen mask analogy.

One major, huge difference between the reactors in Japan versus the one at Chernobyl was the ones in Japan actually have containment vessels. Believe it or not, the Chernobyl reactor was not inside the steel and concrete containment vessels that Japan (and the US) uses. That's why Chernobyl exploded into a super heated mess, spewing large amounts of radioactive material into the upper atmosphere that spread across Europe.

That same disaster is extremely unlikely to happen in the Japanese plants. Because of the containment vessels they've had much more time to stem and minimize the damage. However, what can happen if there is a complete melt down is that the radioactive mess at the bottom will simply burn completely through into the earth below, which could possibly contaminate the ground water. Also not good.

I don't say this to dismiss anyone's feelings, only to promote accuracy.

I've been listening carefully to a lot of discussion on the news today. I'd still like to know what we in the western United States could expect if Japan experienced a worse case scenario.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Chamomile Girl, I respect what you are saying, and quite honestly I have had to come to terms with the fact that I am NOT in Japan. I cannot be there to help them. I can only do what is possible financially. They have my prayers. Their mothers and children. Please don't accuse those of us worried about our own families as a displacement of energy.

But, I am in California. The Bay Area, as are you right? Well then potentially our children are in danger. It is not a question anymore if their will be a nuclear disaster, the fact is it is a disaster. I apologize if this conversation has put you off, but I am trying to get answers as to how this will affect my 8 mth old. My first priority.

I believe this thread is started on behalf of those looking for answers and support here along the west coast.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

After talking to my holistic MD, we started supplemental iodine today to begin boosting levels. He agrees with Brownstein, that this much won't hurt us and will give us a head-start if we need to take stronger dosages in the next few days. So right now we're taking 13mg for adults, 6mg for my 6 year-old and 3mg for my 2 year-old.

I live in the same city as the ND cited above who kindly distributed a plan of action and supplemental measures. I think it is great for now, but if fallout does reach here, any microgram dose of iodine is not going to be enough. If and when I feel things are more urgent, I will up the dosages accordingly. At that time I would also seriously consider heading east.

I think that starting the emergency prophylactic dose of 60-130 mg at this time is definitely NOT a good idea.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lil_miss_understood*
> 
> This should calm some of you:
> 
> ...


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

We are taking a whole foods approach. Lots of greens, lots of curries, and kelp tablets. The key is to nourish your body so it can repair damaged DNA. I am not worried in the least bit. I mean there is not much else I can do but this. Its not like we can hop a plane to avoid it. I have been watching the jet stream forcast. http://www.weatherimages.org/data/imag192.html So far it looks like my area will only catch a little bit of the jetstream. That can change though, so its good to prepare your body.


----------



## scrappin-mama (May 12, 2010)

Here is some info and possible sources of iodine:

http://www.naturalnews.com/031708_iodine_radiation.html

We're not on the West Coast, but we bought some nascent iodine just for peace of mind.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I called a compounding pharmacy here and they only sell lugol's with a prescription, which I don't have. However, they carry Iodoral (sp?) OTC and they have several bottles in stock. Is this good?


 Yes, Iodoral is good - it' s basically Lugol's in tablet form. And you shouldn't need a script for it.

You can order it online if your HFS is out. They still had some at Amazon yesterday but it's going fast.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

A whole foods approach is excellent at this time. We are using lots of supplemental measures as well. Again though, if any significant fallout lands here, kelp tablets won't provide enough iodine to block out radioactive iodine in the environment. No amount of whole foods nourishment can compete with the completely unnatural form of radioactivity that is released from nuclear fission. Our planet did not evolve along those lines.

Thank you for the jet stream link!


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

On the note of whole foods/healthy eating to prepare for/counteract radiation (or, for that matter, EMFs...) what are you making for dinner tonight? I'm thinking of cabbage salad, artichokes, trying to figure out how to lace food with kelp powder . Would love to hear your ideas/recipes!


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> No amount of whole foods nourishment can compete with the completely unnatural form of radioactivity that is released from nuclear fission. Our planet did not evolve along those lines.


The Oklo reactor seems to have been plenty natural.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

So I'm wondering (Pat...







), are we going to have to worry about contaminated seaweed and fish if this gets worse? I mean, I know it's always a concern but will it be more so? Anything high in iodine will be prime for contamination, right? Or am I thinking about this all wrong? Will we need to be careful about where we get out bones for bone broth, especially due to the long half-life of strontium-90, which has a propensity to get stored in the bones.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont believe North America will get it as bad as surrounding Chernobyl. It has to cross an entire ocean before it gets here, and getting more and more dilute with time. The distance does provide some buffer. If you were close, like in Japan for instance, you would take large amounts of potassium iodide. I am not comfortable doing this as its just a guessing game right now and you could do more harm than good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> A whole foods approach is excellent at this time. We are using lots of supplemental measures as well. Again though, if any significant fallout lands here, kelp tablets won't provide enough iodine to block out radioactive iodine in the environment. No amount of whole foods nourishment can compete with the completely unnatural form of radioactivity that is released from nuclear fission. Our planet did not evolve along those lines.
> 
> Thank you for the jet stream link!


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Adequate Calcium levels keep about 80% (iirc) of the strontium-90 from being absorbed into bone tissue. [Farmer's could feed calcium to their animals, for instance.] But, animal (& human) milk is the highest source of radioactivity exposure. So, yes, potentially, bones from an area highly contaminated by radioactive fallout could be an issue if making bone broth. We choose local, 100% grass-fed beef bones and organic chicken bones. [There are alternative sources of minerals, of course.]

For perspective: "In the 1986 Chernobyl disaster, radioactive material from a raging fire spread across much of Europe and was detected on the clothing of Swedish workers, which first alerted the world to the disaster that Soviet authorities tried to keep quiet.

That calamity, the world's worst nuclear disaster, resulted in the deaths of 32 workers who tried to put out the fire at the Ukrainian plant. A 20-year study released last year by the U.N. Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation found that there were about 6,000 cases of thyroid cancer in children from Ukraine and Belarus who drank milk with elevated levels of radioactive iodine from cows in the area. Treated correctly, thyroid cancer has a survival rate above 90 percent.

Radiation levels were not high enough to harm others in the former Soviet Union and Europe who lived in the area where the cesium-137, iodine-131 and other radioactive materials drifted for hundreds of miles, the study found."

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_17613753?source=most_emailed&nclick_check=1

Japan's Radiation Exposure: How Serious Is It?: http://ecocentric.blogs.time.com/2011/03/12/japans-radiation-exposure-how-serious-is-it/

"National Radiation Map, depicting environmental radiation levels across the USA, updated in real time every minute. This is the first web site where the average citizen (or anyone in the world) can see what radiation levels are anywhere in the USA at any time." http://www.radiationnetwork.com/

"Organic" sea vegetables have restrictions on proximity to pollutants such as industrial or metropolitan run off. Additionally, one can purchase "heavy metal tested" kelp, for instance. We buy it at Vitacost.com

Fish bones, in sardines for instance, might be an interesting thing to examine. I do not know if larger fish or fattier fish would absorb more radioactivity.

Pat


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otto*
> 
> The Oklo reactor seems to have been plenty natural.


Yes, 2 billion years ago.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lydiah*
> 
> I dont believe North America will get it as bad as surrounding Chernobyl. It has to cross an entire ocean before it gets here, and getting more and more dilute with time. The distance does provide some buffer. If you were close, like in Japan for instance, you would take large amounts of potassium iodide. I am not comfortable doing this as its just a guessing game right now and you could do more harm than good.


Yes, as distance from radiation decreases its impact exponentially, living within 20 miles of a damaged nuclear plant (we live within 20 miles of TWO nuclear power plants in Charlotte, NC), is WAY different than living 5133 miles from Japan, in California.

"*DISTANCE*

Radiation exposure decreases rapidly as the distance between the worker and the radiation source increases. Maximizing distance represents one the simplest and most effective methods for reducing radiation exposure to workers. For example, distance can be maximized by using long handled tools to keep radioactive materials well away from the body and storing radioactive materials as far from workers as possible.

The decrease in exposure from a point source of x or gamma radiation can be calculated by using the inverse square law. This law states that the amount of radiation at a given distance from a point source varies inversely with the square of the distance. *For example, doubling the distance from a radiation source will reduce the dose to one-fourth of its original value*, and increasing the distance by a factor of three will reduce the dose to one-ninth of its original value. For example, if the dose rate at one foot from a source is 20 mR/hr, then the dose rate at two feet (twice the distance) will be 5 mR/hr."

*Time and shielding are huge variables too.* That is why people within the 20 miles of the nuclear plants are being advised to spend less time outside and to remain inside currently.

Pat


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I am absolutely NOT advocating the use of a full dose of prophylactic KI. But I seem to be missing something here, because in the Iodine thread here on MDC and in Brownstein's research and according to all my health care people, the amount we are now taking is completely safe to take on a daily basis and is probably very close to what we would need anyway to be fully nutritionally sufficient in iodine. It is the same amount (13mg for an adult) that Japanese women consume daily.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you for the link, WuWei!!

"National Radiation Map, depicting environmental radiation levels across the USA, updated in real time every minute. This is the first web site where the average citizen (or anyone in the world) can see what radiation levels are anywhere in the USA at any time." http://www.radiationnetwork.com/

I had no idea we could track the levels. I will be monitoring that closely over the next week.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I am absolutely NOT advocating the use of a full dose of prophylactic KI. But I seem to be missing something here, because in the Iodine thread here on MDC and in Brownstein's research and according to all my health care people, the amount we are now taking is completely safe to take on a daily basis and is probably very close to what we would need anyway to be fully nutritionally sufficient in iodine. It is the same amount (13mg for an adult) that Japanese women consume daily.


I'm finding, by the way, that iodine supplementation in the amount you mentioned, seems to be linked to much, much lower rates of breast cancer. I think Japanese have some of the lowest occurrences of breast cancer b/c of their iodine intake.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I am absolutely NOT advocating the use of a full dose of prophylactic KI. But I seem to be missing something here, because in the Iodine thread here on MDC and in Brownstein's research and according to all my health care people, the amount we are now taking is completely safe to take on a daily basis and is probably very close to what we would need anyway to be fully nutritionally sufficient in iodine. It is the same amount (13mg for an adult) that Japanese women consume daily.


This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## WantRice (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been taking Iodoral daily for many months now and it was time to re-stock. My usual source was sold out, so I ordered some last night, from this place:

http://www.aviva.ca/shop/products.asp?itemid=3148&catid=195

I got the shipping notice this morning. I think they are a Canadian company, but also ship to the US.


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> Yes, 2 billion years ago.


And it ran for hundreds of thousands of years, originating right after (in relative terms) the oxygenation of surface water, which allowed solubilization of U-235 in the first place.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> No amount of whole foods nourishment can compete with the completely unnatural form of radioactivity that is released from nuclear fission. *Our planet did not evolve along those lines.*


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SandyMom*
> 
> Yes, Iodoral is good - it' s basically Lugol's in tablet form. And you shouldn't need a script for it.
> 
> You can order it online if your HFS is out. They still had some at Amazon yesterday but it's going fast.


Thank you! I'm not sure I feel the need to take it based on this incident (nuclear fallout in Japan), but it coincides with my reading and beginning research for removing toxins and heavy metals from my body anyway.

I'm more of a food is medicine girl, but I am not opposed to supplements. I'm just wondering if I can get more iodine through my diet before going to the supplement form.

I hope the naturally high iodine in the Japanese diet helps protect them.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't understand why some are rushing to head to the East Coast - if it makes it to the West Coast, it's not so unrealistic to think it will just continue to travel east, is it? And like one of the PP's said, you're just going to return to a contaminated environment anyway.

That's not to say I'm not concerned, because I am, but I can't imagine picking up and visiting the East Coast while watching and waiting for the unknown to possibly happen. I need to protect my family and will, and they absolutely come first, but my community may need me as well.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

They've abandoned the plant. Everyone is fleeing.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/japan/8383978/Japan-earthquake-residents-flee-as-quake-fears-spread.html


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> They've abandoned the plant. Everyone is fleeing.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/japan/8383978/Japan-earthquake-residents-flee-as-quake-fears-spread.html


 The Fukushima 50 are heros.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

They briefly evacuated the plant, but the 50 have returned. Residents are fleeing. Careful reading; that article says they left the 50 there, so it's not a total evacuation. The Fukushima 50 are most definitely heroes. Most people are getting out of dodge with good reason.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

...nevermind, it really does look as if it's abandoned. The previous article said they returned after being evacuated briefly...so now I'm just trying to find the latest news...


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thing for all you right on the ocean is your iodine level may be good as you can absorb iodine through the air from the ocean.


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

.........you know what just forget it


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Mmmochi, I am so sorry for your devastation. I can't imagine how horrifying this must be for you. I would probably feel likewise. I am sorry to cause offense. What can I do to help you?

It is incredibly selfish for me to be so concerned about my child, but I am only human.

Prayers for you and your family, I hope you are safe.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmochi*
> 
> Im 209 km from the Fukushima plant, downwind, in Japan. (ask the mods, they can see my IP address and confirm, because Im sure some nasty person will doubt me)
> 
> ...


I don't usually step into these things because I'm a non-confrontational person and I haven't been contributing to this thread since I'm on the East Coast but I wanted to say I'm very sorry for your loss and the suffering that you are continuing to experience. In the defense of the women on this thread I do have to say that you can't judge us without knowing us. I'm not the type to shout from the rooftops all the good stuff I'm doing so I would imagine there are plenty of other women here who are quietly helping and praying and it hurts to know that we are being judged for wanting to help our own families. Like I said, I'm on the East Coast so the risk is much lower but I have been reading along to get information to help a friend on the West Coast who doesn't have the financial means to purchase iodine even if she could find it.

Our health food store still has iodine in stock, I would happily send you some if you wanted although I'm not sure if the mail would be running.

Again, I am so very sorry for your loss and all that you are going through. I will be praying for you and your family.

Martha


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

You know what, you are not worth my energy or my upset. Ive better things to be using that on. I was never saying not to be concerned about your children, but to show a little concern for the children and mothers here. But really really, its not worth expecting that people to do that

I really hope the radiation does not reach you and your children.

Good luck


----------



## Kwan*Yin (May 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for what you are dealing with. How scary! I know that I went to the Japan forum to look for updates etc but saw nothing and then I looked around other forums and saw nothing and I wondered if it was against the User agreement to discuss such tradegies? That's why I never posted. Personally for me I have been very affected by this tradegy. I was evacuated due to a tsunami warning here in CA. I was woken up at 4 am and a big part of my town was evacuated. It was frightening because my whole town is coastal and low lying and earthquakes and tsunami's are our biggest threat. I had 15 minutes warning to leave and I realized how completley unprepared I was. We were very lucky that the damage to our area was only around $40 million and we only lost a few lives. I know I am very worried about everyone in Japan and I so wish I could offer up my home and some food to those there. I am also very worried about radiation coming here because we are directly in the jetstream. I keep seeing those videos in Japan and realize that my whole town would be gone if this happened, and geologists have been warning us for years that it will happen. I want to offer my support to those in Japan and I also want to protect my own family. If radiation comes here in the next day then my own children are at risk for cancer and our food supply and the water supply. This whole thing is petrifying and I am so very sorry that you are right there with so little help. If I can help in any way please tell me how, My thoughts and prayers are with your family and every single person affected by this tradegy.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmochi*
> 
> You know what, you are not worth my energy or my upset. Ive better things to be using that on. I was never saying not to be concerned about your children, but to show a little concern for the children and mothers here. But really really, its not worth expecting that people to do that
> 
> ...


The last thing I want to do I cause upset. I'm very sorry. How can we help you? Honestly. I want to know what I can do to help. I know we have been told not to send items, just send money. But I'm also reading that the relief supplies aren't making it to the people who need it. I am deeply concerned for the families in Japan. I have been crying everyday reading about and watching the devastation. When it happened, DH and I were glued to the TV watching in horror and praying for everyone there.

Please, what can we do to help? I am just one person but I will do what I can. My favourite quote from my favourite philosopher is "Do or do not. There is no try". Tell me what you need and I will do it.

Martha


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with the pp's. Mmmochi, please let us know how we can help. Can we send food? Water? Anything? I don't have potassium iodide, otherwise I would send you mine.

This is a thread started for the west coast and how the nuclear fallout might affect us, so if it is hurting you, please care for yourself mama, and stay away.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

I was on another board when 9/11 happened and something that we did was that those of us outside the US (I'm in Canada) got paired up with a member in the US and kind of had a pen pal thing going on just for support and an alternative source of information. I wonder if the mamas in the Japan tribe would be interested in something like that? *mmmmochi* do you think that would be helpful? I don't want to just crash the tribe so I will wait to hear from you or another mama in Japan.

Martha


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I don't understand why some are rushing to head to the East Coast - if it makes it to the West Coast, it's not so unrealistic to think it will just continue to travel east, is it? And like one of the PP's said, you're just going to return to a contaminated environment anyway.


The half life of radioactive iodine 131 is about 8 days, so it will not reach the east coast.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittynurse*
> 
> I was on another board when 9/11 happened and something that we did was that those of us outside the US (I'm in Canada) got paired up with a member in the US and kind of had a pen pal thing going on just for support and an alternative source of information. I wonder if the mamas in the Japan tribe would be interested in something like that? *mmmmochi* do you think that would be helpful? I don't want to just crash the tribe so I will wait to hear from you or another mama in Japan.
> 
> Martha


I think this is a great idea, if there are people who have electric/access to internet.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

This whole thing is just so horrible that I don't even know how to think about it or deal with thinking about it.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Mmmochi mama, on a different note, I would like to share some info.

My local community is having a huge bake sale, with all finances going to Japan. Here is the link: http://sanfrancisco.grubstreet.com/2011/03/bakesale_for_japan_to_echo_las.html

Also, I don't know how much this affects you, but my church and our families' churches have spent a lot of time in prayer for those affected by this disaster. There have been weekly prayer groups meeting, and moments of reflection. So if you believe in a god, or energies, or anything that brings you comfort to know that people are praying praying praying.

Everyone I know is concerned and heartbroken.

Please forgive me for sounding selfish. Honestly, let us know if there is anyway to help besides what is humanly possible already.


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Mmmmochi, we are devastated for you. Please do not judge without knowing us - I don't get on here to spout my good deeds, just share information. If you would like to know, dh and I skipped class and work today to put together humanitarian aid kits through a very reputable charity in our area that are being shipped over now. We hope you receive help soon. I don't really go into the tribe section much. Please keep us updated and let us know if there's anything specifically we can do.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I imagine all this does sound terribly selfish to anyone in Japan or with loved ones near the disaster. I have purposely kept my emotions out of this thread because I thought it would all sound very trite. There is no way most us here can comprehend what people in Japan are feeling and thinking. I apologize if it comes across uncaring, which it must. Most folks I know are devastated and very worried about the Japanese people. Again, I didn't express my feelings about it here because it felt ridiculous to do so in the face of what is going on, but please know that we are thinking of you all night and day and hoping every moment that things will start getting better soon. My concern for my own family, rational or not, doesn't negate my horror and heartbreak for people in the midst of this disaster.

I am aware that it is impossible to send any iodine to Japan or I would have done it already.


----------



## SandyMom (Mar 26, 2009)

I may get pinched for straying away from original topic, but felt compelled to share this article that provides a

perspective I found to ring true for me. Perhaps it will resonate w/ others here:

Japan's Earthquake: Shaking Open Our Self-Centered Eyes

xo

Sandy


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

It looks like more radiation monitors will be up and running soon.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110317/ap_on_re_us/us_west_coast_radiation_monitors

My potassium iodide is arriving tomorrow--I've read the risks and we've decided our family will be taking it.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I have started packing. I've been listening to Democracy Now this morning. Nuclear experts say that if a full meltdown happens involving the fuel pools, which seems more likely than not at this point, it will affect the entire planet and the world's food supply. Considering the trajectory of events so far, it no longer feels crazy to try and get out of the direct downwind path as best I can.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=weather-japan-radiation-united-states


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

where will you go joybird? I am scared.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

To DC where my MIL lives. Looking at the jet stream position though, it seems like in a catastrophic scenario the whole US could be the first stop for fallout, but the farther away the better.

I am trying to figure out how to divide up the liquid KI for DP to distribute to my family here if it comes to that. I am also very scared. I feel like people are purposely being misled about the dangers and that there is a lot of denial right now. This is stepping up to become worse than Chernobyl. The US detected fallout from that and it had to travel all the way around the world to get here.

No one knows how this is going to unfold and I don't want to wait until its too late. I hope beyond hope that I am going for nothing. If I didn't have small children I would not be leaving. I feel like I should mention I am not wealthy. At all.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

"The only thing we have to fear is fear itself." - Franklin D. Roosevelt.

Most of the radiation from Chernobyl was within 500 miles. *The US is 5000+ miles away.* http://users.owt.com/smsrpm/Chernobyl/glbrad.html

400km = 250 miles

Time and Distance decrease radiation effects also. http://www.radford.edu/fpc/Safety/Radiation/chp6.htm

There are 50+ radioactivity protective foods/supplements/herbs/homeopathics.

Pat


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

This today from natural news.

http://www.NaturalNews.com/031731_radiation_preparedness.html


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> This today from natural news.
> 
> http://www.NaturalNews.com/031731_radiation_preparedness.html


See, I actually find that article to be extremely hysterical. And as a result very unhelpful. And I don't buy the line about governments withholding information to prevent panic:
Quote:


> Do not rely on your government to tell you the truth about what's happening. Governments are in the business of "preventing panic" by withholding information you need to know.


Because if this were the case there would have been no evacuations ordered last week in the face of a possible tsunami. Many times local governments actually err on the side of caution and then end up looking foolish. The evacuation of Houston a few years ago springs to mind. It also makes the assumption that every person involved in monitoring the situation (ie. scientists, media, politicians) are all members of some unilateral single-minded "Government", which is simply not the case. I mean, krikey, our actual governing bodies can't manage to agree with one another about anything, I don't see how they could manage to coordinate a successful no-panic propaganda campaign on such short notice.

The article also makes the crazy assumption that major cities (like Los Angeles) are going to be evacuated which would never happen, even in the event of the worst case scenario. I don't know why that guy is trying to spread panic (maybe to sell his products?) but it seems to be that his logic, his information, and his motives are all suspect.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Check out today's broadcast of Democracy Now.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

There are nuclear power plants all up and down the East Coast. The risk of an earthquake affecting one is greater than the "radiation risk" on the West Coast, *5000+ miles from Japan's nuclear plants*.

Mike Adam's (Natural News) fear-mongering is unhealthy for all. We can not run from life. Life is safe. Fear is not a safe place to live. btdt.

Now, I choose Trust. Much healthier place to live, in my experience. Thich Nhat Hanh's book *Peace Is Every Step* helped me to move from a place of choosing fear to choosing Trust.

Pat



> "Security is mostly a superstition. It does not exist in nature, nor do the children of men as a whole experience it. Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. Life is either a daring adventure, or nothing." ---
> 
> 
> > Helen Keller
> ...


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I realize that there are nuclear plants all over this country. However, none of them are experiencing the immediate threat of core meltdown of SIX nuclear reactors and their storage pools. Considering that radioactive fallout could reach here in 2-3 days, in the case of a large radiation release propelled into the atmosphere and jet stream I fail to see how people think we would not experience negative effects. I've done the math. My DP studied environmental science. A large percentage of pollution in California is known to have originated in Japan.

Actually, avoiding nuclear radiation is a LOT safer in the long run than outright exposure, although I think Helen Keller was a genius. The risk is small now. If the situation worsens, the risk does not appear to be so small. The situation does not seem to be getting better.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I realize that there are nuclear plants all over this country. However, none of them are experiencing the immediate threat of core meltdown of SIX nuclear reactors and their storage pools. Considering that radioactive fallout could reach here in 2-3 days, in the case of a large radiation release propelled into the atmosphere and jet stream I fail to see how people think we would not experience negative effects. I've done the math. My DP studied environmental science. A large percentage of pollution in California is known to have originated in Japan.
> 
> Actually, avoiding nuclear radiation is a LOT safer in the long run than outright exposure, although I think Helen Keller was a genius. The risk is small now. If the situation worsens, the risk does not appear to be so small. The situation does not seem to be getting better.


But the situation is not getting any worse either. Look, I was just listening to NPR where they were interviewing
Quote:


> Kathryn Higley, head of the department of nuclear engineering and radiation health physics at Oregon State University


and a caller asked what the danger was to the west coast in the advent of Worst Case Scenerio. She came flat out and said that even then there would be no health risk to us. We would get some small amounts of radiation but not anywhere near levels where it would cause cancer.

The program is here, but the audio won't be posted until 3pm. If you can find another station (other than kqed) that is playing Talk of the Nation, you can listen to it sooner.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay. That's what everyone's saying. But that's not what physics and mathematics are saying. No one is quite sure what the worst case scenario is, but according to scientists on Democracy Now (which I trust to be a far more reputable source than npr) it could indeed be catastrophic, above and beyond the effects of Chernobyl.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I have started packing. I've been listening to Democracy Now this morning. Nuclear experts say that if a full meltdown happens involving the fuel pools, which seems more likely than not at this point, it will affect the entire planet and the world's food supply. Considering the trajectory of events so far, it no longer feels crazy to try and get out of the direct downwind path as best I can.
> 
> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=weather-japan-radiation-united-states


Hugs and positive thoughts to all of us. This seems to be a nightmare of epic proportions and it continues to worsen. Apparently, the Japanese were using reclaimed plutonium in Reactor 3 which is much more dangerous than uranium.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/18/world/asia/18nuclear.html?_r=1&hp


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

For perspective: "In the 1986 Chernobyl disaster, radioactive material from a raging fire spread across much of Europe and was detected on the clothing of Swedish workers, which first alerted the world to the disaster that Soviet authorities tried to keep quiet.

That calamity, the world's worst nuclear disaster, resulted in the deaths of 32 workers who tried to put out the fire at the Ukrainian plant. A 20-year study released last year by the U.N. Scientific Committee on the Effects of Atomic Radiation found that there were about 6,000 cases of thyroid cancer in children from Ukraine and Belarus who drank milk with elevated levels of radioactive iodine from cows in the area. Treated correctly, thyroid cancer has a survival rate above 90 percent.

Radiation levels were not high enough to harm others in the former Soviet Union and Europe who lived in the area where the cesium-137, iodine-131 and other radioactive materials drifted for hundreds of miles, the study found."

http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_17613753?source=most_emailed&nclick_check=1

Risk of a motor vehicle accident: *"In the United States your chances of being injured in an motor vehicle accident is better than one in a thousand, in any one year." *

America's healthcare-system-induced deaths are the third leading cause of the death in the U.S., after heart disease and cancer.

I am really not worried about radiation in America from 5000+ miles away in Japan. Distance, time, shielding, substitution are the protections from direct radiation. Foods are radioactivity-protective. Fear is not. *Read research not headlines for information.* The emotional escalation of fear-mongering SELLS. I don't buy it.

Pat


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Some good news. The first good news I've seen in days.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12779512


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

After researching further, I feel confident that at this moment, my family and I are safe. If radiation reaches our coast, I don't believe it will be enough to impact us greatly in the short term. I had an initial knee jerk reaction of fear, I think because it is easier for me to focus on what I can do to try to keep my immediate family from harm than it is to think about the magnitude of suffering in Japan. I can do next to nothing to help the Japanese people except for pray, raise money and donate.

I am not confident that the people of Japan outside of the exclusion area are safe from radiation, as their government is telling them. I am not confident that my cousin and his young children in Osaka are safe from radiation. My heart is breaking over what is happening there and I wish there was a way to help more than we have already.

I loath people who actively sell fear and profit off of it but I get really concerned about the level of truth we are receiving from the Japanese government and from our government. It is so frustrating to be lied to in this way.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

agreed. perspective is everything.

Thanks joybird for the new link. Fingers crossed.

Thanks Wuwei for the encouraging words. You are right, fear gets us nowhere.

Thank you everyone for participating in this thread and sharing resources back and fourth.


----------



## mom61508 (May 10, 2009)

Omery-

Curious If the winds are blowing towards the US wouldn't Osaka actually be pretty safe as far as the radiation is concerned?

This whole thing is so tragic


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom61508*
> 
> Omery-
> 
> ...


Osaka is less than 400 miles from Fukushima. The majority of the radiation, in the event of a cataclysmic event, would fall within about an 800 mile radius from what I understand, based on Chornobyl.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I found this article by Dr. Tenpenny helpful: http://tenpennyimc.com/Blog/post/2011/03/17/Prepare-but-dont-overreact.aspx

Quote:


> In my experience, you won't know how you will respond to iodine until you start taking it. In some, iodine is truly the "cure" to a long list of ailments. In others, it can cause a lot of problems and side effects. Iodine can correct Hashimoto's thyroiditis in some; in others, especially those who are low in selenium, it can *cause* Hashimoto's disease (an autoimmune inflammation of the thyroid). Given the necessity of iodine for life, it is not clear why some people react to iodine in salt or seafood. Side effects can include gastrointestinal symptoms (nausea, epigastric pain, and diarrhea), significant total-body rash, and something called "iodide fever". Toxic reactions generally require large doses, but some people are very sensitive and even small doses can cause a reaction. For patients on thyroid medications, taking iodine can effect their required dosage -- they may require less...or more. In almost everyone, the TSH will go up while on iodine, as explained below.


Quote:


> When taking iodine supplements, it is important to also take the mineral selenium (100-200mcg/day). Selenium interacts uniquely with iodine. It has antioxidant properties and protects the thyroid during the synthesis of thyroid hormones. It is also important for both activation and inactivation of thyroid hormone at the cellular level.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

thank you so much for your sensible perspective!! this really helps to put it into perspective.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> For perspective: "In the 1986 Chernobyl disaster, radioactive material from a raging fire spread across much of Europe and was detected on the clothing of Swedish workers, which first alerted the world to the disaster that Soviet authorities tried to keep quiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> Considering that radioactive fallout could reach here in 2-3 days, in the case of a large radiation release propelled into the atmosphere and jet stream I fail to see how people think we would not experience negative effects. I've done the math. My DP studied environmental science.


How does your model loft the material to the tropopause? How does the model jet stream then decide when to release it and whether the particulate goes up into the stratosphere or lower into the atmosphere?


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

I appreciate that people are donating to Japan. In Sendai, the suffering from the tsunami is immense.

Tokyo is relatively safe in so far as its grim, with food and water shortages and some power cuts, but the infrastructure is in place still.

Of course I dont trust them to get the situation under control, and I dont feel we aer safe in Tokyo. Any level of raised radiation here is not safe at ALL especially for children.

Glad that people are thinking of the children here.

I just am so glad there are people making sure aid gets to the people in the worst hit areas.

I guess we have to take our chances. I wish I was thousands of miles away. Its a lot better than 209km.

best wishes and truely hope the US is safe from the effects of this.


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

But that is STILL 6000 Russian children, suffering terribly from thyroid cancer, and what about the other cancers and birth defects? And 600 of those children dying.

How utterly inhumane to say dont panic.

Of course, who gives a damn about children outside of the US being at risk from cancers or being at risk


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmochi*
> 
> But that is STILL 6000 Russian children, suffering terribly from thyroid cancer, and what about the other cancers and birth defects? And 600 of those children dying.
> 
> ...


I am very, very sorry that you are suffering. I am very, very sorry that your children are suffering, that those affected by the earthquake and tsunami are suffering. It is horrible.

However, that does not give you a free pass to take out your frustration on other people. No one said who cares about those children. No one. And to imply otherwise is, imo, unjustified. It is NOT inhumane to tell a bunch of people who 5000 MILES away who are panicking to stop panicking. Huge doses of iodine are not benign either.

And no where on this thread did ANYONE indicate that they don't give a damn about children outside the US. NO ONE.

I am sorry you are stuck there, I am sorry you have no way out. It is no one's fault that this happened. In a perfect world, we would be able to get you & everyone else out of there a few days ago. However, we are just single women on the internet, spread far apart. Taking out your rage (and rightfully so, I would be enraged as well if I was in your position) on us, while giving you a place to vent it, is neither productive nor does it do any good.

Ami


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA Mom*
> 
> I am very, very sorry that you are suffering. I am very, very sorry that your children are suffering, that those affected by the earthquake and tsunami are suffering. It is horrible.
> 
> ...










To say that no one gives a damn about children outside the US is extremely uncalled for. This is just not true, and it's a slap in the face to people who donate 10% of their income to relief efforts every paycheck, when they're barely even able to make the rent. We, especially on a place called Mothering, care for children everywhere and fight for women's and children's rights the world over to give people a voice. The US sends so much (I don't know if it's the most) relief outside of their country, has their hands dipped into so many pools fighting for those without voices who need help, I can't even comprehend it. Not that they are better, but because they can, they do. And people just begin to expect it while making. What would happen if they didn't? We should all try to reach out hands because these are tragedies that extend over boundaries, lines, and governments. We are all trying to survive on this little green planet, and when those around us need help it is our duty to help our neighbors.

And every on of us elsewhere in the world have our eyes on you right now, are aching to help you but there's no way we can get over because our governments specifically control who can help, so we do what we can from here, things that authorities say will help the most.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmmmochi*
> 
> I appreciate that people are donating to Japan. In Sendai, the suffering from the tsunami is immense.
> 
> ...


*mmmmochi* I'm so glad you posted. I was beginning to get worried when we hadn't heard from you for a couple of days. I have been praying for you, your family and all the people affected by these disasters. It must be so stressful for you to be in that situation. I wish there was more that we could do. It is so frustrating to be watching it unfold and feel so helpless. Are there any other MDC mamas that you know of in Japan that you can connect with so at least you can support each other? Please keep posting here so we know you are safe. I don't know if you scrolled back far enough to see my penpal idea but if you are interested, please let me know.

As an aside to everyone else, and I say this with utmost respect to *mmmmochi*, helping others is best done when we've helped ourselves first. Do what you can to help the people of Japan and surrounding areas now but afterwards use this example to prepare yourselves for the worst happening to your community. I'm not talking hysteria and panic. I'm talking get to know your neighbours, get to know their talents, get to know your community and it's resources. Be prepared and be prepared to share with those around you. We are all one big human family and in order to survive we need to help each other.

Again, *mmmmochi*, hugs and prayers go out to you. I can tell you are really hurting and I hope that you are able to heal both physically and emotionally. If there is anything you need, just ask.

Martha


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

*Here are medical research studies*, evidence-based science on GreenMedInfo.com, demonstrating the radioactivity protective benefits of 84 substances, including for *Radioiodine -* 131*,* *Ceisum-* 137, *Uranium* and Plutonium Toxicity.


Curcumin   Potassium Iodide   Fiber   Seaweed   Holy Basil   Echinacea   Berberine   Ginkgo biloba   Kelp   Sodium Alginate   Catechin   Resveratrol   Carotenoids   Ellagic Acid   Melatonin   Vitamin E   Cocoa   Mung Bean   Woad   Bee Propolis   Bixin   Fucoidan   Acetyl-l-carnitine   Angelica   Apricot   Ayurvedic formulation: Liv52   Beta-glucan   Broccoli   Chrysin   Citrus naringin   Gotu Kola   Hesperidin   NAC (N-acetyl-L-cysteine)   Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B-5)   Pine Bark Extract   Quercetin   Rosemary   Rubia Cordifolia   Sprouts   Sulforaphane   caffeic acid   Apple Pectin   Calcium   Cherry: All Varieties   Copper   Ginger   Ginseng (American)   Mangiferin   Potassium Iodate   Probiotics   Sesame Seeds   Sodium Bicarbonate   Turmeric   Vitamin C   Antioxidants: Fat Soluble   Carnosol   Carsonic Acid   Chlorogenic acid   Eugenol   Flavonoids   Gentian   Ginsenosides   Glutamine   Lycopene   Rutin   Spirulina   Tocotrienol: Delta   beta-Carotene   Chelation Therapy: EDTA   Potassium  

Please share this information on to all who need it.

Pat


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

This happened in 1959, right in Southern California. It was covered up for decades, then exposed in 1979 when students at UCLA uncovered films documenting the meltdown.

It was apparently much worse than three mile island, and it was basically in the backyard of anyone in So Cal, then traveled east. It's inexcusable that this happened at at, but it SEEMS the people most affected were those living within a few miles of the site. Awful nonetheless, but perhaps the dispersion of it might put some minds at ease. I'm not happy about whats going on in Japan, but I have to remind myself of the resilience of the human body and spirit.






http://www.rocketdynecleanupcoalition.org/

http://www.stoprunkledyne.com/Rocketdyne.html


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Just some hair splitting nit-picking:

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> But the situation is not getting any worse either. Look, I was just listening to NPR where they were interviewing
> 
> ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> Okay. That's what everyone's saying. *But that's not what physics and mathematics are saying.* No one is quite sure what the worst case scenario is, but according to scientists on Democracy Now (which I trust to be a far more reputable source than npr) it could indeed be catastrophic, above and beyond the effects of Chernobyl.


Perhaps I misunderstood. Please see the above where a professor of radiation physics is saying there would be no health risk to us. I believe there is a lot of mathematics, not to mention physics, in Kathryn Higley's Radiation Health Physics classes at the graduate level, including Radioecology, Applied Radiation Safety and Radiation Biology.

I don't know this Kathryn Higley from Adam -except that I heard the same interview Chamomile did- so I don't particularly care one way or another about her. Except that her area of study, her specialty is how radiation effects living things (radiation biology) and radiation safety, which is what this entire thread is about.

That gives her opinion a lot of credence in my mind. Like top of the list of trustworthy sources of information.

Interestingly enough, traces of radiation from Japan have been found in California.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/US/03/18/nuclear.concerns/


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> Just some hair splitting nit-picking:
> 
> ...


Since we're nit-picking...
Radioactive particles from Japan have been found. Not radiation. Do the particles give off radiation? I'm sure they do. But the amounts they have been found in so far are miniscule, to my understanding.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

We are saying the same thing. Here is what the article said, exactly.

Quote:


> The Sacramento monitor detected minute amounts of radionuclides -- *substances that emit radiation* -- which had been expected, said Toth.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeymom*
> 
> We are saying the same thing. Here is what the article said, exactly.


Somehow it seems less "scary" to me to say that it was the measurable particles emitting radiation rather than (equally) measurable radiation.

I know it's silly but struth.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

The actual total of deaths in 20 years after Chernobyl was estimated by a panel of scientists to be 985,000. The difference between these two numbers is how much nuclear proponents lie to us about its safety. It is easy to do, since cancer deaths in the years following cannot be solidly linked to the incident....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> For perspective: "In the 1986 Chernobyl disaster, radioactive material from a raging fire spread across much of Europe and was detected on the clothing of Swedish workers, which first alerted the world to the disaster that Soviet authorities tried to keep quiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> We can not run from life. Life is safe. Fear is not a safe place to live.


This is one reason why I love your posts. They have a cumulative good thoughts affect.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

*mmmmochi - our prayers go out to your family and to all the people in Japan.* If there is a way we can help you, if packages begin to get through, please just ask. I so badly want to send whatever would help ease your hardships (and in the meantime I have donated to Red Cross and continue to ask others to do the same). Including our Potassium Iodide, which I think is needed much more there than here. But we did not know that when we began this thread. We have all learned a lot this week. We are concerned and trying our best to take precautions for our families, but our hearts are devastated over yours.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

*Here is what our family is doing today: we woke up to smoothies with kelp powder (soon to be added, bee pollen, blue green algae, reishi mushroom), munching seaweed snacks all day, filling every available water storage with our clean spring water, stocking up on bulk foods, and sealing our greenhouse up better so we can grow food this year that is less contaminated. i also cleaned out ...the chicken coop as i may not want to be outside next week. we are not: taking potassium iodide or fleeing california (just yet) The levels are still low even though the first cloud has hit southern california. there is still no way to project what we might be hit with. when the "authorities" tell us the levels will be extremely small and have no health effects, I just do not trust them. They are still saying the only radiation released from 3 Mile Island was equivelent to a chest x-ray and no one died. Lots of people died. Every other house in the town close by had cancer. Babies and animals were born mutated. until they tell us the truth about the past how can we trust them in the present.*

Also! Since California is now detecting small levels of radiation in the air, my child will not be going outside and we will keep our outdoor exposure to a minimum.....

I just read our president, who claims there will be no harmful radiation coming our way, is packing up his family and heading to south america. how convenient for him!

And because I have not seen this yet in our thread - for the price of a few lattes we can help!

Visit Redcross.org or text REDCROSS to 90999 to donate $10 from your phone.OR because we are all moms here:

*UNICEF* is also coordinating efforts to help the children of Japan. Use this form on UNICEF's website to donate 100 percent of your desired amount to their fund designated for victims of the earthquake or text JAPAN to 864233 to donate $10.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm in Sacramento. I picked my sixth grade son up from school today just as it started to rain and he said, 'What took you so long! I don't want to stand out here in this radiation contaminated rain any longer than I have to!' Oy. His teacher had shared with the class the news about the detectable radiation. Understand that ds loves to tease me and be cheeky, and he was smiling when he said it. I'm still not worried, but I'm sad and concerned and vigilant. Constant vigilance!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lil_miss_understood*
> 
> Somehow it seems less "scary" to me to say that it was the measurable particles emitting radiation rather than (equally) measurable radiation.
> 
> I know it's silly but struth.


Not silly at all!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

So, if we are now getting detectable levels of radiation, what will we get in the next few days since the release from the later explosions probably hasn't arrived yet? What might we expect in the event of a full meltdown? Because the authorities keep saying that we will only see miniscule levels even if the worst happens, but we are seeing them now and basically its just a small plume so far. The logic just doesn't add up...


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> So, if we are now getting detectable levels of radiation, what will we get in the next few days since the release from the later explosions probably hasn't arrived yet? What might we expect in the event of a full meltdown? Because the authorities keep saying that we will only see miniscule levels even if the worst happens, but we are seeing them now and basically its just a small plume so far. The logic just doesn't add up...


Its very easy to detect radiation, even miniscule amounts. The amounts hitting the coast are very very small. When the explosions occurred, not that much radiation was released even then. When those winds arrive at the coast, it will still be a very very small amount - much less than being outside in the sun on a perfectly sunny day. In the event of a complete meltdown, in the worst case scenario (all reactors and all spent fuel pools blow - which is rather unlikely) although the amount of radiation released will be 5-6x chernobyl, and that small area of Japan will be unliveable for hundreds of years, deaths are only expected to be about 30,000 and localized to northern Japan due to the nature of that radiation released and the way it travels. Its NOT Chernobyl. Reactors have come a long way since Chernobyl. Even in the worst case scenario there is no way a significant amount of radiation will reach the West Coast.

The logic does add up. Because extremely extremely tiny plus extremely extremely tiny still equals extremely tiny.


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you to the few who are caring and supportive.

I wont be posting here again.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Nevermind. I have a feeling what I wrote broke the UA.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I trust that we are safe. My son and I are driving to the West Coast in 2 weeks for a 6 week visit. Additionally, we live within 20 miles of TWO nuclear power plants in Charlotte, NC. I do not choose to live in fear.

The tragedy in Japan is devastating. I hope that the information shared will be of benefit.

Pat


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

they have not told us the true extent of what is going on over there. for a better picture read this article. most of the european countries agree we are headed for full nuclear meltdown, and the amount of fuel stored there is many many times what was at chernobyl. they keep touting the difference being the containment - but the containment is blown in several reactors and they are just spewing radiation. unless they can get the cooling system back online, there is very little hope...

http://www.nuclearfreeplanet.org/articles/nuclear-apocalypse-in-japan.html


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittynurse*
> 
> Nevermind. I have a feeling what I wrote broke the UA.


I hadn't realized that I was being insensitive to the Japanese people, who have suffered one trauma after another in these unbearable assaults upon their homeland.

I was merely responding to the Americans who are so panicked about the impossible chance of radioactivity getting into them that they are sucking up the world's supply of potassium iodide, driving prices up to incredible amounts, and reducing the availability of iodide for the people who may actually need it.

There is really, really nothing to worry about for any of us on the West Coast. Our focus would be better put on how to help those who really do need our help.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA Mom*
> 
> I am very, very sorry that you are suffering. I am very, very sorry that your children are suffering, that those affected by the earthquake and tsunami are suffering. It is horrible.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with this.

The thread was not started to talk about how much or how little those of us in the U.S. care about the situation in Japan. It was merely about the West Coast and being concerned about radiation.

That doesn't mean that those who care about their own families are unconcerned about the welfare of those in Japan. It's ridiculous to jump to that conclusion. I see my friends posting on Facebook all the time about how worried they are about strangers across the world, and posting links on sites to donate to. I don't know what the rest of the world's reaction was to 9/11, Hurricane Katrina, the 2004 tsunami, and the earthquakes in Haiti, Chile, and New Zealand, but I know many people who have donated their time and money to those causes, as have I. It's not about keeping score.

Suffering in other parts of the world has never affected how my #1 priority is my family, and never will. I can be concerned about how a tragedy thousands of miles away might affect my family and still have empathy for those directly impacted by the tragedy.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> 
> I hadn't realized that I was being insensitive to the Japanese people, who have suffered one trauma after another in these unbearable assaults upon their homeland.
> 
> ...


i think the insensitive part was putting the word "only" in front of 30,000 dead people, some of may be mmmmochi and her children.







or anyone really. 30,000 lives seems very significant to me.

i mean, what if it were you? what is someone was writing off your life and the lives of your family members as _only_ a couple of people that would be hurt. no big deal really.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> I completely agree with this.
> 
> ...


but imagine experiencing the devastation and terror that she must be feeling being that close. to come onto a board and hear so many with so little risk and so much privilege discussing their own fears.

not that we all aren't allowed our own emotions, but wouldn't it seem a little bit upsetting to you? i can certainly understand where mmmmochi is coming from. if i were in her situation facing the future with my children *that close*, i'd be willing to do anything to trade _my_ risk for the risk of being on the west coast.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlayaMama*
> 
> but imagine experiencing the devastation and terror that she must be feeling being that close. to come onto a board and hear so many with so little risk and so much privilege discussing their own fears.
> 
> not that we all aren't allowed our own emotions, but wouldn't it seem a little bit upsetting to you? i can certainly understand where mmmmochi is coming from. if i were in her situation facing the future with my children *that close*, i'd be willing to do anything to trade _my_ risk for the risk of being on the west coast.


Of course I understand it, but the outrage seems misplaced to me, and insulting, frankly. How can any of us know what it feels like to be victims of a catastrophic earthquake, devastating tsunami, and now a nuclear fallout? How can any of us be expected to understand the emotions that go along with it?

And how would her comments come across to those who are currently homeless and have lost loved ones from this disaster? Perhaps they would think that how dare she be worried about the welfare of her own family when so many are faced with more imminent threats than radiation.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> 
> I hadn't realized that I was being insensitive to the Japanese people, who have suffered one trauma after another in these unbearable assaults upon their homeland.
> 
> ...


I get what you were saying and it makes sense. I just felt it could have been worded a little more sensitively.

I hadn't considered that buying potassium iodide would make it less available. Like I said, I'm on the East Coast so have just been gleaning info for a friend. I have always had the philosophy that I posted earlier of be prepared and be prepared to share so it never occurs to me to be concerned about making something less available for others. It's something important to ponder as we do our best to help our own families but should also be mindful of how our actions are affecting others. Thanks for the reminder.

Martha


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> Of course I understand it, but the outrage seems misplaced to me, and insulting, frankly. How can any of us know what it feels like to be victims of a catastrophic earthquake, devastating tsunami, and now a nuclear fallout? How can any of us be expected to understand the emotions that go along with it?
> 
> And how would her comments come across to those who are currently homeless and have lost loved ones from this disaster? Perhaps they would think that how dare she be worried about the welfare of her own family when so many are faced with more imminent threats than radiation.


she has lost a family member.

interestingly enough, i think the reaction that she has received has been misplaced. i am always one to look on the bright side, and being reminded that there are so many that are in much more desperate situations reminds me to cling less to my own fears and to spread compassion.

anyway, my point isn't to compare worries, it's to realize that in the US we are all in a place of privilege and that those that don't have that privilege deserve some compassion, not an admonishment.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlayaMama*
> 
> anyway, my point isn't to compare worries, it's to realize that in the US we are all in a place of privilege and that those that don't have that privilege deserve some compassion, not an admonishment.


No one here has admonished her except when it came to untrue statements. I don't like people telling me I obviously don't care about children outside the US or that I don't care about what is happening in Japan. First off, because it's not true. And second off, while this is horriffic, it is not any less horrific than other disasters. It isn't healthy to go by the rule of not being able to discuss our fears because someone else out there has it worse. Haiti was just as horrific but due to different factors, for example.

I have the utmost compassion for her. I really, truly feel for her. While I have not been in that situation, I have been in others where my children's lives were in danger. That fear is a horrific thing to go through, especially when there wasn't anything I could control about it. But that doesn't give me or anyone else the right to spew out hateful and untrue things about someone else.

I know that her posts are from a place of rage, sadness, terror. First we get chastised for worrying about this because the danger to us is minute. Then we get chastised because we are not caring enough when pointing out the actual danger. Her lashing out at us is understandable, but that doesn't mean it's acceptable. And I know that some may think 'easy for you to say being all safe in an unaffected country having a normal routine,' and there is some truth to that. It's easier for us to discuss these impacts and outcomes since it is not happening to us. This level of detachment though is not unhealthy or bad. It gives us enough breathing room to be able to coordinate donations, setting up resources, etc.

Ami


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlayaMama*
> 
> i mean, what if it were you? what is someone was writing off your life and the lives of your family members as _only_ a couple of people that would be hurt. no big deal really.


This has happened to me and to my first child. It sucks, but it is the way of the world. When I lost Joseph, I was one of the few that this happened to. Devastating to me and my family. But I commonly hear other people touting that what happened to me was very rare to pregnant women who discussed said fear. Because, while it devastated me, it is not common enough to be a real worry for others.

Ami


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittynurse*
> 
> The last thing I want to do I cause upset. I'm very sorry. How can we help you? Honestly. I want to know what I can do to help. I know we have been told not to send items, just send money. But I'm also reading that the relief supplies aren't making it to the people who need it. I am deeply concerned for the families in Japan. I have been crying everyday reading about and watching the devastation. When it happened, DH and I were glued to the TV watching in horror and praying for everyone there.
> 
> ...


Yoda?


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

Normally, I strongly believe that all opinions are equally valid, in that it is the right of any person to hold any opinion they believe. (I don't really want to get into it here, but I want to note that this doesn't mean that I don't think some opinions are pretty stupid... but again, I believe that's my valid opinion. And when your opinion turns into an action that's unthoughtful or hateful, that's a totally different situation. Again, this thread isn't the time to get into this philosophy, I just want to say that before someone argues with me.)

But, gently mamas, I think that mmmmochi's fears are far more valid than those of anyone else posting in this thread. She's in the middle of a disaster that everyone else in this thread is only imagining. And the imagined effects on you and your children are pretty thoughtless compared to what mmmmochi is going through. Really, some of the posts on here are laughable. And, you know, your irrational fears are your own and should be respected (I have irrational fears too... I think we all do), but I think that it is highly insensitive to compare them to mmmmochi's very real fears, that are actually based on the facts of her situation and not on fear-mongering websites trying to sell frightened Americans something.

This is the time to be supportive of Mmmmochi, and to give her a wide berth for her feelings and opinions. She is in the middle of a tragedy that is just not affecting anyone else in this thread, and to pretend that you and your children are in the sort of danger that she is in, and to repeatedly tell her that, is offensive to her situation.

Mmmmochi, if you're still reading this, I wanted to give you a big hug.


----------



## JavaJunkie (Jan 16, 2009)

I am appalled at the selfishness displayed by some on this thread. And no, saying you are just "concerned about your family" isn't a good reason for the navel-gazing. Considering how much some of you are freaking out about the miniscule radiation threat to the west coast of the US, I would think you'd be a tad more empathetic to a woman who is living RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THIS. Not just the radiation, but moreso the massive infrastructure damage and loss of life. Knowledge is power. But you have to look at actual knowledge, and not conspiracy theories and fear-mongering schemers(like those selling potassium iodide to panicked Americans).

Here, I'll throw this out here too.

http://www.walletpop.com/2011/03/18/radiation-reaches-california-but-dont-rush-for-the-iodide-tabs/


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

This is ridiculous! This thread was started for mothers who wanted to bounce info off one another about nuclear fallout on the WEST coast. This thread is in fact titled "West Coast, Iodine and fallout info" Any of you that came here to complain or chastise us, please start your own self aggrandizing thread about how often you pray, donate money, show concern, whatever YOU do that is so much more valid and important and worthy then our concern. Normally I am a meek voice in these threads but I think this is getting way out of line.

NONE OF US ARE WITHOUT CONCERN, WITHOUT HEARTBREAK FOR THOSE DIRECTLY AFFECTED IN JAPAN! We all agree that this is a horrible and devastating .

*This has nothing to do with Mmmochi. I understand her anger, her lashing, her resentment.

This thread has continued to be a discussion place for those on the West Coast. Anybody that would like to start a new one, please do.

Ami, I am sorry for your loss, I can't imagine. Hugs.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonjourmama*
> 
> This is ridiculous! This thread was started for mothers who wanted to bounce info off one another about nuclear fallout on the WEST coast. This thread is in fact titled "West Coast, Iodine and fallout info" Any of you that came here to complain or chastise us, please start your own self aggrandizing thread about how often you pray, donate money, show concern, whatever YOU do that is so much more valid and important and worthy then our concern. Normally I am a meek voice in these threads but I think this is getting way out of line.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

The following was distributed to patients in Seattle by well-known and esteemed naturopaths from the Emerald City Clinic. I am so sorry for mmmochi and all the Japanese people who are being affected by these multiple tragedies. Beyond words. I will still continue to keep myself informed and prepared to protect my family. Always. Even if president Obama directs us to do nothing but watch tv.



> Emerald City Clinic Family and Friends,
> 
> It has become obvious that many would like some clear guidelines and information about how to protect yourself against the radiation that may come over from Japan. The most common medical recommendation is taking iodine- proper levels of iodide in the body leave no room for radioactive iodine to be absorbed. Iodine is excreted and recycled through the body in 24-48h cycles so it is most important that you have good iodine stores on board _at the time_ that the radiation comes to the west coast, if and when it makes it here. The threat of radioactive iodine is thyroid cancer; taking iodine has been proven to prevent thyroid cancers caused by radiation exposure but _it will not reduce your risk of all cancers and all side effects of radiation exposure. _Our prevention preferences are listed as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

It is worth noting that the Japanese government has been entirely untruthful with its people about the seriousness of this nuclear accident. So much so that minor officials are now evacuating towns in direct opposition to the government. They know now that they have been lied to.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't understand why it is so irritating to some of you that we are discussing how to protect ourselves from a possible risk. None of us know how this will turn out until it's really over. I very sincerely hope that the risk is "nonexistent" but how can I really know? I just want to be prepared and that doesn't have anything to do with how much I care about the people who are closer to the danger than I.

Are we not allowed to ever discus fears we may have because someone always has it worse? I can't say "my child has a cold and I'm really worried about him." without someone else coming and saying "How dare you worry about your child who merrily has a cold. My child has cancer!"

Some of you think we are being ridiculous to worry. That's fine. I hope you are right, but it doesn't change the fact that I am concerned and discussing that concern does not take anything away from the Japanese people.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lach*
> 
> Normally, I strongly believe that all opinions are equally valid, in that it is the right of any person to hold any opinion they believe. (I don't really want to get into it here, but I want to note that this doesn't mean that I don't think some opinions are pretty stupid... but again, I believe that's my valid opinion. And when your opinion turns into an action that's unthoughtful or hateful, that's a totally different situation. Again, this thread isn't the time to get into this philosophy, I just want to say that before someone argues with me.)
> 
> ...


I don't see where anyone is doing the bolded. In fact, if you look at my posts, I and several others have pointed out the reduced risk to people on the west coast. And then we got chastised about not caring about children outside the US.

Honestly, I am getting fed up here. The title of this thread focuses on the West Coast. We are all talking about the dangers posed to those on the west coast of US, not Japan. IMO, it is offensive to tell others who WILL be impacted as well to be quiet because it's not a 'real' problem. Sure, the impact might be miniscule, but how the heck will anyone know this if it ISN'T being discussed. Information is power, and certain other posters besides myself (I believe Wuwei and Chamomile) have discussed how small those risks are, the risks of taking super doses of iodine, etc. In other words, we are all discussing this issue as it affects the *west coast of America.*

So what if it doesn't 'get through' to some of the mamas on here? Seriously? I don't eat organic but other mamas on MDC could talk until they are blue in the face--still not changing anything. Doesn't mean the discussion isn't worthwile. If it calms even one mama down, how is it bad?

And people were reacting defensively when told that they 'don't care' and aren't doing enough and how dare they worry about themselves when others out there have it worse. Sure, we are priviledged in our ability to worry about such miniscule amounts of radiation--but then again, most of the people worrying about GMO vs. GMO free and organic etc are privileged to worry about that. Should we stop all worries because there are bigger ones out there? This question, rather than being answered has been glossed over. Is chastising the mamas on here over and over that much more fun?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karamom*
> 
> I don't understand why it is so irritating to some of you that we are discussing how to protect ourselves from a possible risk. *None of us know how this will turn out until it's really over*. I very sincerely hope that the risk is "nonexistent" but how can I really know? I just want to be prepared and that doesn't have anything to do with how much I care about the people who are closer to the danger than I.
> 
> ...


Karamom, you said it much better than I can. The title of this thread focuses on the West Coast of America. In here we are debating/discussing/sharing info about the real vs. imagined risks of all of this right now, with the information we have. Some will not be swayed--who CARES if they don't let go of their worries? I can worry about my own family and the families of others at the same time--wonderful multi-tasking ability I got when I became a mom. I am keeping up to date with all the aid being sent and, to point out the obvious, Japan is just NOW being opened up to aid deliveries. Assuming I only sleep 8 hours (ha! I wish!!!) I have16 other hours to worry about my family AND the families in Japan. I really don't see how this topic is taking anything away from the plight of the Japanese and anyone else in Japan.

Ami


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

First off, my prayers and heartfelt thoughts go out to each of you, and frankly, every Mama on the planet. May we all find our paths in our own ways and tread peacefully in our unique directions.

Thank you to all who have provided and are providing tangible ways to respond to this crisis. Note: I am writing this as my children play in a bathtub of baking soda . (Don't worry, our house is so miniscule, I check on them constantly...).

Here is something I can contribute:

My husband stopped at a health food store (www.SuperiorHealthProducts.com) in Sherman Oaks and found this info:

"The best source of easily absorbable ORGANIC Potassium (Black Strap Molasses) and Iodine (Black Walnut Hulls) is in the following recipe:

Organic Recipe for "Potassium Iodide"

This can be made by mixing and shaking together: 
2 cups of Organic, Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
2 cups of Organic, Raw, Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar
3 dropperfuls (about 90-100 drops) of Black Walnut Hull tincture

Dosage: 2 dropperfuls -- taken 3 to 6 times daily as needed." I imagine this is for adults, so re-calculate for kids, especially little ones.

Lugol's Solution

For those of you who bought the Lugol's solution, good info in these links below on Lugol's solution (we have the aquarium version). 
Test externally on skin of forearm for 24 hrs (Friday is a good day to do this) to make sure there is no adverse reaction (see links for adverse reactions)

Read links below to determine if, when, and how much you might use. See important notes about adding liquids, apple cider vinegar, and have antidotes on hand (for example, vit c, chocolate).

http://healyourselfathomefl.health.officelive.com/IodineDetermineDosage.aspx

http://healyourselfathomefl.health.officelive.com/IodineHealthproblemChart.aspx

http://braziliana.blogspot.com/search?q=lugol's

I hope this is helpful to someone out there.

Thinking of each of you in your own unique situations. Sincerely, Mamaupupup


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello mamas.

I wanted to come here and just take a few minutes to give a gentle reminder that there is a lot of fear going around all over the US and the world. Let's all understand that before we react in a negative way to the comments that we might find a bit off and where we think people might be a bit insensitive. There has been a lot of false information given out about this tragedy, specifically by well meaning people who know nothing about the nuclear world or about how nuclear power plants work. Between that, the already existing fear in much of the western world regarding all things nuclear, and the lack of real information from the japanese government it seems like this has been a perfect storm of fear for many.

Please be kind and gentle to each other as many here are just scared. Above all let us all be here to support and help each other. Maybe educating each other or maybe just giving a hug... but with the idea that we are not here to compare notes on this tragedy or further hurt those that are already hurting.

Everyone is welcome to share their feelings as this thread is not support only, so please understand that people may and will disagree with you... but please all of us let's all be respectful and keep in mind that this has been a tragedy of tremendous proportions, proportions that I think that we dont even fully grasp yet.... be kind to each other. Please.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a(TM)?Star*
> 
> Yoda?


I never said I was deeply intellectual  LOL


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamaupupup*
> 
> First off, my prayers and heartfelt thoughts go out to each of you, and frankly, every Mama on the planet. May we all find our paths in our own ways and tread peacefully in our unique directions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

FYI, http://xkcd.com/radiation/ A radiation dose chart that shows differing levels of radiation from different things. Worth a look.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> FYI, http://xkcd.com/radiation/ A radiation dose chart that shows differing levels of radiation from different things. Worth a look.


Wow!! That is an amazing chart of information. Thank you. I am going to share it on. Fabulous resource!

Pat


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the thanks . Appreciation feels good. Also, a quick reminder that childproof caps are NOT childproof. Each of my four year old twins has now opened a childproof cap. Given that I have a LOT of things out on the counter to counteract potential radiation (vitamins, flower essences, etc.) I have realized that I need to move these things up and away from my curious children...

Thinking of you all. It's pouring rain here (three inches overnight in So. Cal.), so we're staying indoors today...


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

It is very hard for any of us to make declarations about what is safe or isn't because as of yet, no one knows how this disaster will play out. There is the potential for widespread radiation contamination of people and the food supply, even if the media has stopped talking about it because it is scaring people and because the attention span for news in this country doesn't last more than a week anyway. It does seem clear that the Japanese gov't has been untruthful and misleading in its reports to its own citizens. Let's not forget that the forces in this world who own the power companies, a huge source of capital, also have almost complete control of the media. They are also intricately intwined with the governments of all the industrialized nations. We live in a world controlled by capitalism, that is to say, profits come before people. There is a tremendous amount to be lost by the ruling elites, and it would be naive of us to assume that people lives would in any way come before the demands of that capital. We have been shown this over and over by the many decisions our governments make that affect our health every day.

People keep asking me, don't I trust the state health department and the EPA and the FDA and all the gov't bodies that are supposedly employed to protect the citizenry. Well, you know, these are the same agencies that send me quarterly letters reminding me to vaccinate my children, saying that I should be afraid of not vaccinating them. These are the same agencies that allow grand-scale use of cancer-causing chemicals that flood our environment. These are the same officials (and the same sorts of 'studies') who claim that mercury used in dentistry is perfectly safe, and that there is no problem with children being exposed to flame-retardant chemicals day in, day out for their entire lives. These are the same agencies that claim GMO foods are fine, irradiated foods are perfectly safe, pesticides cause no trouble for humans, and they are the same agencies that oversee and regulate the use of the many prescription medicines that cause the unneccasry deaths of thousands of people every year. I could go on and on but I'm sure you get the point.

ETA: As far as fear being itself the only thing we have to fear, does that apply to the people in Japan as well? Because mothers in Japan at this time certainly have plenty of reasons to be afraid. Fear has a place in evolution.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> It is very hard for any of us to make declarations about what is safe or isn't because as of yet, no one knows how this disaster will play out. There is the potential for widespread radiation contamination of people and the food supply, even if the media has stopped talking about it because it is scaring people and because the attention span for news in this country doesn't last more than a week anyway. It does seem clear that the Japanese gov't has been untruthful and misleading in its reports to its own citizens. Let's not forget that the forces in this world who own the power companies, a huge source of capital, also have almost complete control of the media. They are also intricately intwined with the governments of all the industrialized nations. We live in a world controlled by capitalism, that is to say, profits come before people. There is a tremendous amount to be lost by the ruling elites, and it would be naive of us to assume that people lives would in any way come before the demands of that capital. We have been shown this over and over by the many decisions our governments make that affect our health every day.
> 
> People keep asking me, don't I trust the state health department and the EPA and the FDA and all the gov't bodies that are supposedly employed to protect the citizenry. Well, you know, these are the same agencies that send me quarterly letters reminding me to vaccinate my children, saying that I should be afraid of not vaccinating them. These are the same agencies that allow grand-scale use of cancer-causing chemicals that flood our environment. These are the same officials (and the same sorts of 'studies') who claim that mercury used in dentistry is perfectly safe, and that there is no problem with children being exposed to flame-retardant chemicals day in, day out for their entire lives. These are the same agencies that claim GMO foods are fine, irradiated foods are perfectly safe, pesticides cause no trouble for humans, and they are the same agencies that oversee and regulate the use of the many prescription medicines that cause the unneccasry deaths of thousands of people every year. I could go on and on but I'm sure you get the point.


How frightening!

Luckily, we have the ability to choose our beliefs, to choose thoughts that make us feel good or thoughts that make us feel fearful.

I choose to believe:

1. I can pretty much say what I want, and I haven't been censored yet.

2. I believe that people saying their truths and sharing information via Facebook and other sources is what has led to the revolts against tyranny that are happening in the Middle East. I believe that if Capitalism and The Industrial Nations could, they would prefer these revolts were not happening because of the disruption to oil and gas.

3. I believe that geiger counters are actually fairly easy to obtain, are a very accurate instrument, and that between Twitter and Facebook and other online sites if there was deception by the Japanese government regarding actual radiation doses, there's no way such deception could continue for any length of time.

4. Bad things don't last for long. And they always get found out. You can't put melamine in the milk supply forever. Or even for very long.

5. The world rights itself whenever there is an imbalance again and again on the side of health and well-being. We topple sometimes but come back to center more often than not.

6. I look around me and I see way more libraries and roads and functioning water supplies and sewer systems and schools and colleges and people jogging and people riding bikes and people playing at the park with their children and people looking vibrant and happy than I see prisons or sickness or even cops handing out traffic tickets.

7. Life really is pretty damn good. There is nothing to be afraid of. There's no big bad boogeyman controlling you or your family.

8. And that the media, rather than understating or hiding the reality of crises, if anything tend to exaggerate the severity of the situation. I remember Y2K and H1N1, for example. If the radiation crisis is no longer being reported in the news, that's probably because there's nothing much to report. Its getting better over there. They've got several reactors in cold standdown (perfect!) and the spent fuel pools now have regular water and electricity has been restored for the most part.


----------



## mmmmochi (Dec 16, 2010)

for people who say its getting better they have now found radioactive iodine and caesium in our drinking tap water, vegetables and canola oil.

Its getting WORSE for us in Tokyo, not better.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

I believe in the benevolence of people and the world.

Pat


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Japan is a developed country, full of science and tech labs. Just about every well-equipped lab and hospital has a geiger counter available. There is no shortage of them, and they are being deployed all over and people are liveblogging the results. This is not an environment in which anyone can expect to keep the extent of this under wraps.

And you know what's more crucial to people in the tsunami zone? Food. Heat. Drinking water. Blankets. Lights. You're right, they don't need Geiger counters. And they don't need panic preventing those vital supplies from getting to them, either.

Quote:


> 3. Many ordinary citizens of rural Japan do not have access to food, water, heat and medical supplies today. Geiger counters? Sure, YOU could get one right now via the internet and UPS. No, they will not be able to lie about this forever, but each day is crucial right now to people in Japan and the information has been slow and unreliable, at best.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to post the following here or not, but it seems relevant.

I took dd in to see our holistic MD on Friday (not for reasons to do with the subject of this thread). He is a very well-respected member of this community. The first thing he said was that some communication about KI between himself and his clients had 'gone viral,' according to the head of the DOH in our county. She had called him that morning and asked him if he had been promoting iodine supps for his clients. Of course, he's a holistic doc so he uses idoine with his patients all the time, which he told her. She went on to say that it was a touchy issue because if Japan's nuclear crisis did escalate to greater proportions that might possibly affect people here, she doesn't see how she could advise people to take KI....because people don't have any. There is a small stockpile in one of the cities in the county and is reserved for domestic emergency only.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I'm not sure whether it is a good idea to post the following here or not, but it seems relevant.
> 
> I took dd in to see our holistic MD on Friday (not for reasons to do with the subject of this thread). He is a very well-respected member of this community. The first thing he said was that some communication about KI between himself and his clients had 'gone viral,' according to the head of the DOH in our county. She had called him that morning and asked him if he had been promoting iodine supps for his clients. Of course, he's a holistic doc so he uses idoine with his patients all the time, which he told her. She went on to say that it was a touchy issue because if Japan's nuclear crisis did escalate to greater proportions that might possibly affect people here, she doesn't see how she could advise people to take KI....because people don't have any. There is a small stockpile in one of the cities in the county and is reserved for domestic emergency only.


Yup. The US only has emergency plans for the distribution of KI among populations within like ten miles of a domestic nuclear site. And of course we've seen one of the disadvantages of a capitalist economy here with the "disappearance" of sellable KI in this country.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

Ladies, please, we should all be respectful of each other during this time. I understand the devestation in Japan and I also can understand the fear that others have living on the West coast. We could support each other and share information, instead of being negative with each other.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> I've been avoiding this thread because I don't think I have anything constructive to contribute, but after reading this I can't help myself. Joybird, I don't disagree with anything you have posted here...but the tone you have adopted is just as insufferable and arrogant as what you are rallying against. I don't think the best way to educate people is condescending towards them.
> 
> Sigh. This is such a hard situation. I've had nothing but nightmares about Japan for a week. Please, lets all be kind to one another.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok all... this thread is getting a bit heated.

This is a really wonderful and important thread but we are getting really out of hand... no it is already out of hand. I am really trying to leave it up and let you all have a good discussion but the level of disrespect is really out of hand.

This is a tough topic, it is painful and scary.... but we should not be angry and attacking each other. I really dont want to have to start chopping up the thread and closing it... please mamas.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishmommy*
> 
> FYI, http://xkcd.com/radiation/ A radiation dose chart that shows differing levels of radiation from different things. Worth a look.


This chart is really cool IF you believe the radiation amounts that people were exposed to at Three Mile Island and are currently exposed to in Japan. They put 3 Mile Island almost equal to a chest x-ray. Please watch this movie and tell me if you think this amount of cellular damage is possible at that level.

http://www.nuclearfreeplanet.org/three-mile-island-revisited-enviro-close-up-with-karl-grossman.html


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> These are just words, after all. We all have food to eat and a place to sleep tonight. I am still having a hard time with the pp's post about "only 30,000 people" I mean, WTF?


But is it at all possible that my words are being assigned a meaning I didn't intend, and that all of my adult life has been spent in service to others, and that I am actually a very warm, caring person who has sees, firsthand, on a daily basis, the worst that one human can do to another? Is it possible that I intended to point out that 30k in Japan, while very tragic, horrifying, and unbelievable, it is NOT 1 mill - the world is not going to be completely irradiated - I was merely trying to put facts and numbers on the matter, because to me, numbers and facts are soothing. I want to know the limit. I want to know where the end of the suffering is. It doesn't mean I have one iota less compassion for the 30,000.

Why would you do this to yourself and to me - choose to see my words as vile and evil, when there are other interpretations that you could more easily reach for, and that are truer, than the one you chose? Why are you chosing to believe these hurtful things about me?


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

where did you get that figure, 30,000 from? this disaster is far from over so i don't see how anyone could possibly predict....


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I began this post a week ago because I had fear and wanted to be prepared. I think at this point we have acknowledged that potassium iodide is not called for at the levels we are likely to see (unless things get much worse which is still a possibility) but eating sea veggies and being familiar with a radiation detox diet is a good thing. In addition, some emergency disaster preparedness would be wise for all of us. I think we were also called upon to remember and think of those who are suffering in Japan and to pray for them everyday.

If we are scared here, let us turn our energy into activism and do everything within our amazing power as Mother Bears to stop this type of disaster from happening in the US. Call, write, go to demonstrations! Speak up, for it will truly take a mass wave to stop the nuclear industry and put the safety of the people and the health of our planet before profits and greed.

I am hoping this thread gets shut down now. What we have witnessed here has not been unity and support. I hope that we can all learn something. Even if it is just how to get along better under the pressure of fear. For those interested, I have begun a thread in activism as a Prayer Circle for the People of Japan. Good vibes everyone. The world needs our prayers, not our fighting.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> where did you get that figure, 30,000 from? this disaster is far from over so i don't see how anyone could possibly predict....


The numbers were in response to the possibility of the worst case scenario if all 6 reactors melted down, and referred to only the casualties from nuclear radiation, including long-term casualties. It was given in response to some implausible posts and speculations about what the worst case scenario would look like in an attempt to soothe people's fears by providing a more accurate assessment of the nuclear situation. I didn't say anything about the total crisis - the earthquake and tsunami effects - which I believe are likely to be more severe than even the worst case nuclear crisis (which grows even more unlikely every day). I believed when I made my original post and believe even more strongly now that the biggest problems are the people suffering from the effects of the tsunami and the earthquake. Instead, we seemed to be running around trying to buy iodide that we aren't going to need, and our attention, in my opinion, was in the wrong place. The bigger crisis and suffering is with the people who are cold, hungry, and scared, and for the ones who are missing and may still be alive, and for the ones separated from their families.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I am deleting a few posts that have gone over the top. The rudeness is unnecessary and has to stop. It has to. I want to leave this thread open for discussion more than most of you can imagine as this is something that I know a great deal about and would love to see it discussed but it is becoming impossible.

Please be respectful. If that is not possible this thread is going to get closed.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

if all 6 reactors melted down , it is said it could be 30 times worse than chernobyl. 985,000 people died long term from chernobyl.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> 
> The numbers were in response to the possibility of the worst case scenario if all 6 reactors melted down, and referred to only the casualties from nuclear radiation, including long-term casualties. It was given in response to some implausible posts and speculations about what the worst case scenario would look like in an attempt to soothe people's fears by providing a more accurate assessment of the nuclear situation. I didn't say anything about the total crisis - the earthquake and tsunami effects - which I believe are likely to be more severe than even the worst case nuclear crisis (which grows even more unlikely every day). I believed when I made my original post and believe even more strongly now that the biggest problems are the people suffering from the effects of the tsunami and the earthquake. Instead, we seemed to be running around trying to buy iodide that we aren't going to need, and our attention, in my opinion, was in the wrong place. The bigger crisis and suffering is with the people who are cold, hungry, and scared, and for the ones who are missing and may still be alive, and for the ones separated from their families.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> if all 6 reactors melted down , it is said it could be 30 times worse than chernobyl. 985,000 people died long term from chernobyl.


Yes but other factors come into play like geography (Ukraine is landbound, not an island) and reactor type. Not that it matters in the long run, a tragedy is a tragedy...its just as a historian I'm growing weary of the constant comparison to Chernobyl when there is really little to compare.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> if all 6 reactors melted down , it is said it could be 30 times worse than chernobyl. 985,000 people died long term from chernobyl.


Yes, and that information is inaccurate. There is a world of difference between the Japanese reactors and Chernobyl, which even back then was an obsolete plant. The sequence we saw at Chernobyl cannot happen here. A tiny portion of the existing fuel at the Japan reactors would get hot enough to break cladding and ignite. Most of the fuel would remain just where it is, and not spew into the air. Here, it would be more of an economic disaster, because of the shape of Japan (travel would be difficult as you can't travel through an irradiated zone) and because of the loss of useablily of that land.

One plant melting down would irradiate perhaps a 30 mile radius from the plant severely, inner 5-10 miles being unusable for a couple hundred years, maybe more, next 10 being a serious cancer risk, next 10 being maybe 2-3x baseline and useless for agriculture due to uptake concentration. That area and more has already been evacuated.

Total Curie release at worst could be something like 4-5x Chernobyl, but most of it will be local to the plant instead of dispersed wildly into the air the way Chernobyl was. In fact the entire complex might go up which would be really, really bad (multiply by six) but in reality doesn't change things much in terms of damage - maybe expands the radius another 5-10 miles, still within the evacuation zone.

Loss of life would be moderate (don't shoot me, okay? I still have compassion for that loss of life!), a few hundred to a couple thousand up front, maybe 20,000 extra cancers over the net 10-20 years, assuming pretty much everyone gets out without serious exposure, and they pretty much already have.

Tokyo would be okay, although the radiation would of course hit the meters there, as it is on our West Coast already. But not enough to be worrisome.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

BellinghamCrunchie, I'm not sure where you're getting your information, but it appears on the optimistic side from what I've read. It is my understanding that Japan has still only ordered evacuation in a 12-18 mile radius, and that at three of the reactors the cores have been roughly half uncovered since shortly after the incident. It would appear that things are still very uncertain at this point. I am all for positive thoughts in place of fear and/or panic, but I think we need to strike a balance. It is unfortunate (understatement) that our governments and media don't give us enough information to make our own informed choices/decisions.

I've been reading the daily briefing transcripts from the Union of Concerned Scientists. I don't know that their assessment is perfectly accurate, but it is more detailed information than I readily find in the general media.

http://www.ucsusa.org/nuclear_power/nuclear_power_risk/safety/japan-nuclear-crisis-briefings.html

As a side note, I think some of what appears to be withholding of information on the part of Japan is cultural in nature. From my experience in working with Japanese clients, as a culture they are not forthcoming with any negative news or information. For example, when a situation would warrant my (US) company saying we could not commit to something, or we had some type of failure, etc., our Japanese counterparts would only go so far as to say something would be "very challenging." Even when they knew it was impossible. It was frustrating because it gave us false hope at times, when we would have preferred to hear the bad news up front and move on. This is only my personal experience, and may not apply to this situation at all, but I keep it mind when I read quotes from Japanese officials.

My thoughts and prayers are with the Japanese people.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckmom*
> 
> BellinghamCrunchie, I'm not sure where you're getting your information, but it appears on the optimistic side from what I've read. It is my understanding that Japan has still only ordered evacuation in a 12-18 mile radius, and that at three of the reactors the cores have been roughly half uncovered since shortly after the incident. It would appear that things are still very uncertain at this point. I am all for positive thoughts in place of fear and/or panic, but I think we need to strike a balance. It is unfortunate (understatement) that our governments and media don't give us enough information to make our own informed choices/decisions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful response.

Its been extremely hard for me to find an objective source that can relay the most accurate interpretation of the facts. Everyone seems to be divided into either pro-nuclear or anti-nuclear, and this strongly colors how each party views the exact same event. In the link you provided, there is a lot of speculation as to what may be true - it may be that the fuel rods aren't covered as well as they should be - but core temps and radiation readings wouldn't seem to support that. Of course, that can change rather quickly.

Although it does seem to me that things are in a much better place now than they were days ago, Its critical and reassuring that associations like the Union of Concerned Scientists continue to monitor and argue for additional action. I totally agree that its not time to relax and say all is well. There is still a very real danger of either spent fuel pool ignition or additional core meltdown. But that risk has definitely decreased, in my opinion. I don't even think its in the category of "likely" any more.

I hadn't realized that Japan hadn't mandated the evacuation to 50 miles. That is disturbing.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> This chart is really cool IF you believe the radiation amounts that people were exposed to at Three Mile Island and are currently exposed to in Japan. They put 3 Mile Island almost equal to a chest x-ray. Please watch this movie and tell me if you think this amount of cellular damage is possible at that level.
> 
> http://www.nuclearfreeplanet.org/three-mile-island-revisited-enviro-close-up-with-karl-grossman.html


Pretty hard to argue with these people (in the video). This is a good example of modern folk wisdom, the way important information has always been passed down, by the people who hold the knowledge. Who was it that said, "Science is man's way of measuring what he doesn't know."

It is in line with the opinions of Physicians for Social responsibility, though, who hold that there is no known 'safe' threshold of exposure to radioactive particles.

http://www.psr.org/news-events/news-archive/radiation-and-health-japanese-nuclear-crisis-health-impacts.html


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm still closely monitoring the levels because I believe the traces found here over the weekend are from the early leaks caused from the earthquake and not from the three explosions which took place on Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Those caused much higher levels of radiation to leak.



It seems the news about Libya is taking over the radiation situation--hmm.. it's not front page anymore but is still dire with workers being evacuated yesterday due to two smoking reactors. Everyone should be aware of Japanese fruit, dairy products, vegetables and seafood being contaminated and avoid them.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Agreed about avoiding the food products. I know, the sad news about Libya has suddenly switched the gears in our government. I wonder why this isn't more of a pressing issue? I feel so overwhelmed with the current events in the world right now, but I suppose that is another thread.

I keep thinking, isn't it getting worse? Doesn't that mean more of a chance for more fallout?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonjourmama*
> 
> Agreed about avoiding the food products. I know, the sad news about Libya has suddenly switched the gears in our government. I wonder why this isn't more of a pressing issue? I feel so overwhelmed with the current events in the world right now, but I suppose that is another thread.
> 
> I keep thinking, isn't it getting worse? Doesn't that mean more of a chance for more fallout?


Current events are pretty dismal right now, bonjour. I just read there is another massive oil spill in the Gulf again this morning....I think I need to step away from the computer and go for a run to bring back some positivity. I want to be positive and present when my children come home from school.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> Current events are pretty dismal right now, bonjour. I just read there is another massive oil spill in the Gulf again this morning....I think I need to step away from the computer and go for a run to bring back some positivity. I want to be positive and present when my children come home from school.


Another oil spill? Where?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *almadianna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Gulf of Mexico off the Louisiana coast near the site of last year's Deepwater Horizon disaster.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110321/ts_yblog_thelookout/massive-new-oil-slick-spotted-in-gulf-of-mexico


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

There has undoubtedly been a complete media blackout on specific information (or any information really) regarding this issue. Not surprising I suppose, but it leaves us all to wonder what to expect in the coming days.

I still do not trust government authorities when it comes to assessing risk or potential dangers. One of my in-laws lived in Russia during Chernobyl, supposedly outside the area where any risks were present. She now has thyroid cancer. But since she was outside the area deemed to be affected, she does not count. It could certainly be a coincidence but she doesn't think so, and neither do plenty of people in that area. But, you know, they are just people with experiences and they have no 'proof', so they don't count.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Here is a site that provides citizen rad readings

http://www.rdtn.org/


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> Gulf of Mexico off the Louisiana coast near the site of last year's Deepwater Horizon disaster.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110321/ts_yblog_thelookout/massive-new-oil-slick-spotted-in-gulf-of-mexico


This article is so full of speculation and fear-mongering and so completely short on facts that its really, honestly, not at all worth having an emotional response to. Why allow stuff like this to ruin your day?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> 
> This article is so full of speculation and fear-mongering and so completely short on facts that its really, honestly, not at all worth having an emotional response to. Why allow stuff like this to ruin your day?


It hasn't ruined my day. I saw it in the news, read about the possibility of another massive spill and became concerned. I have family that live in Florida and don't trust BP to be forthcoming with a spill so I plan on monitoring this situation. Thanks for your concern about my day, though.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> Gulf of Mexico off the Louisiana coast near the site of last year's Deepwater Horizon disaster.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110321/ts_yblog_thelookout/massive-new-oil-slick-spotted-in-gulf-of-mexico


At the time of the Deepwater spill it was theorized by scientists (outside of the oil industry) that the entire sea bed in that area had become unstable from drilling, with potential leaky areas that could rupture at any time. That was one of the reasons that capping the well might not solve the problem in the long term. The pressure underground would eventually force the oil to break through at any number of other weak areas on the sea floor. I'll see if I can find the relevant articles from that time.


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> Gulf of Mexico off the Louisiana coast near the site of last year's Deepwater Horizon disaster.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110321/ts_yblog_thelookout/massive-new-oil-slick-spotted-in-gulf-of-mexico


Ah ok. Yeah I saw that. Not an oil spill. Thanks for the link. I was beginning to freak out that I had totally missed something.


----------



## 4myfinn (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow. What a tense thread this has been! I've been following it for days. It's been anxiety provoking, especially to someone like me who's already prone to anxiety. I've been shocked to see so many mamas here turn viscous toward one another, especially here where there is usually so much peace and love.

We live right on the Cascadia fault on Oregon's north coast. They're always talking about the BIG ONE that's expected here at any time. DH have spent this week improving our emergency supply, making a "go bag" in case we had to leave at a moment's notice, and making a family plan. We've been eating lots of kelp and seaweed. When our local co-op gets their shipment of potassium idiode, I may go buy some (just in case) but I don't plan on taking it unless absolutely necessary. We donated some money to the Red Cross to help the people of Japan, and, of course, our prayers and thoughts are always with them. I think precautions like these are all that reasonable people can do at a time like this.


----------



## siennasmom (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepper*
> 
> I'm still closely monitoring the levels because I believe the traces found here over the weekend are from the early leaks caused from the earthquake and not from the three explosions which took place on Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday. Those caused much higher levels of radiation to leak.
> 
> ...


I find this map very hard to interpret. "Arbitrary units"? Did they assign the value "1" to the radiation around the nuclear plant and then based their calculations on that? And why is the distance between 0.01 and 0.01 the same as the distance between 0.1 and 1? Is something being multiplied somewhere? If anyone can help me with this, I would appreciate it.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siennasmom*
> 
> I find this map very hard to interpret. "Arbitrary units"? Did they assign the value "1" to the radiation around the nuclear plant and then based their calculations on that? And why is the distance between 0.01 and 0.01 the same as the distance between 0.1 and 1? Is something being multiplied somewhere? If anyone can help me with this, I would appreciate it.


Basically it doesn't mean anything. Its a silly little graphic with arbitrary (meaningless) numbers that the newspaper put out. "Extremely minor health consequences" doesn't mean anything either. Its a sweeping, useless statement that was probably supposed to help people feel better but probably didn't.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

*Radiation detection device readings in Japan: http://www.rdtn.org/*

Perspective: http://xkcd.com/radiation/

If you look at the closest readings to the Fukushima Plant, the readings are in microsieverts per hour. The highest reading I could find was 0.731 micorsieverts per hour. 1 microsievert is 20 blue boxes on the "perspective" link (equivalent to one arm X-Ray - per hour). Most of the readings are 0.250 microsievenrts at the closest readings to the nuclear plants (due south). MUCH lower, north and east. non-issue at this point.

Scroll out to make the map larger and you can see readings for the US- West Coast. Basically, immeasurable (except for some apparently erroneous reading which is 9000x greater than on the island of Japan). There are links to buy your own radiation detector, if someone is so inclined.

I want to clarify. This post is to decrease concern. Not increase it.

Pat


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> *Radiation detection device readings in Japan: http://www.rdtn.org/*
> 
> ...


I would also like to point out that these readings are citizen readings, using personal geiger counters and the like, and are not government-published readings. In case people are afraid the government is deliberately withholding or manipulating rad counts. You can take a reading yourself and submit it.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *siennasmom*
> 
> I find this map very hard to interpret. "Arbitrary units"? Did they assign the value "1" to the radiation around the nuclear plant and then based their calculations on that? And why is the distance between 0.01 and 0.01 the same as the distance between 0.1 and 1? Is something being multiplied somewhere? If anyone can help me with this, I would appreciate it.


when distances on a graph are measured like that (showing an exponential increase) it means that they are using a logarithmic scale. this usually happens when the data covers a very large range. if i had to guess, based upon the graph, i'd say they are trying to display data that ranges from a very large amount of exposure to a very small amount of exposure.


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

It is good to hear so many people are increasing their preparedness level for any emergency. We are too/have been over the last week.

In an effort to provide something helpful to the forum, here's an excerpt from a note I sent to my friends and family this week:

Bedrooms. Get shoes and flashlights in all the bedrooms (mark these ALL so that everyone puts these back. get UGLY and easy-to-put on shoes so noone wants to do anything but leave these under the bed except in an emergency). Remove ALL breakable objects from kids' rooms. Replace glass with plexiglass for all the frames (go to a glass shop, not a craft shop--the prices are tolerable). Put some QuakeHold under lamps and stick them to the dresser. Attach the dressers and bookcases to the walls.

Hope this helps! Please let me know if you have additional ideas/tips. Thinking of everyone near and far.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

http://doctorapsley.com/RadiationTherapy.aspx

EXCELLENT article talking about the very low radiation levels we are now seeing on the west coast and natural ways to deal with it.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *talia rose*
> 
> http://doctorapsley.com/RadiationTherapy.aspx
> 
> EXCELLENT article talking about the very low radiation levels we are now seeing on the west coast and natural ways to deal with it.


This starts to make more sense when we take the stories of people who have suffered radiation effects where none should have been found. The effect he talks about, the fact that we consume or inhale radioactive particles that land in our bodies and continuously emit radiation from the inside does seem to be completely different from and incomparable to radiation received from an x-ray dose that lasts only a millisecond. This is precisely why the comparisons don't make sense to me. I'm no scientist but I don't see how they can be compared in that way.

Perhaps it has not been studied properly, in the same way and for the same reasons that vaccinations and toxic chemicals have not been studied properly (...money).


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

http://transport.nilu.no/browser/fpv_fuku?fpp=conccol_Xe-133_;region=NH

Here is a Norwegian site illustrating the potential releases from the Fukushima reactors, by isotope.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie*
> 
> http://transport.nilu.no/browser/fpv_fuku?fpp=conccol_Xe-133_;region=NH
> 
> Here is a Norwegian site illustrating the potential releases from the Fukushima reactors, by isotope.


I have no idea how to interpret this. It looks pretty awful though. What do they mean by 'potential' releases?

The trickle of news is infuriating:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/japanese-official-says-storage-pool-at-troubled-nuclear-plant-is-at-or-near-boiling-point/2011/03/21/AButdj9_story.html


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> I have no idea how to interpret this. It looks pretty awful though. What do they mean by 'potential' releases?
> 
> ...


These are just the predictions for the spread of the nuclear isotopes. Some of them are all over north america and half the world. But they look to be at levels that are not worrisome. I think this site just shows their predictions for the next 24 hours and not further than that (because events can change so quickly). I didn't spend much time looking at it - I just posted it because I tend to trust Norway and thought it was probably accurate. You can see that the iodine isotopes (the ones you take potassium iodide for) decay before they get very far (which is one of the reasons we don't need potassium iodide on the west coast). Cesium is one of the worrisome ones, having a long halflife and causing a lot of damage - it IS capable of hitting the coast; there is nothing you can swallow to mitigate its damages the way potassium iodide mitigates radioactive iodine, and it stays in the soil for a lonnnnngggg time, but the levels are not concerning and it does not appear they will get concerning.

The news about the spent fuel pools being at or near-boiling you can pretty much assume is accurate. Its boiled over several times already. The spent fuel seems to be always in a state of about to blow, just having finished blowing, or rising in temperature. I think the last time it vented (boiled over) was this morning.

Now that power has been restored, perhaps permanently but probably not, they are better able to see how much damage has been done. They are finding significant damage from seawater (which causes pipes to corrode). Some sites are saying the damage is due to the tsunami, other sites are saying using seawater to cool the fuel has caused the corrosion. Whatever the reason, they can't keep using seawater and have to get purified water in there to cool. By "can't keep using seawater" I mean they need to transition to purified water sources within a couple months.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's heal Japan.

http://www.letshealjapan.com/


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

*Here are medical research studies*, evidence-based science on GreenMedInfo.com, demonstrating the radioactivity protective benefits of 84 substances, including for *Radioiodine -*131*,* *Ceisum-* 137,*Uranium* and Plutonium Toxicity.


Curcumin   Potassium Iodide   Fiber   Seaweed   Holy Basil   Echinacea   Berberine   Ginkgo biloba   Kelp   Sodium Alginate   Catechin   Resveratrol   Carotenoids   Ellagic Acid   Melatonin   Vitamin E   Cocoa   Mung Bean   Woad   Bee Propolis   Bixin   Fucoidan   Acetyl-l-carnitine   Angelica   Apricot   Ayurvedic formulation: Liv52   Beta-glucan   Broccoli   Chrysin   Citrus naringin   Gotu Kola   Hesperidin   NAC (N-acetyl-L-cysteine)   Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B-5)   Pine Bark Extract   Quercetin   Rosemary   Rubia Cordifolia   Sprouts   Sulforaphane   caffeic acid   Apple Pectin   Calcium   Cherry: All Varieties   Copper   Ginger   Ginseng (American)   Mangiferin   Potassium Iodate   Probiotics   Sesame Seeds   Sodium Bicarbonate   Turmeric   Vitamin C   Antioxidants: Fat Soluble   Carnosol   Carsonic Acid   Chlorogenic acid   Eugenol   Flavonoids   Gentian   Ginsenosides   Glutamine   Lycopene   Rutin   Spirulina   Tocotrienol: Delta   beta-Carotene   Chelation Therapy: EDTA   Potassium  

Please share this information on to all who need it. This is a REPOST since some people choose to IGNORE the myriad of radiation protective alternatives which are available and prefer to inflame fears with "POTENTIAL" what-ifs and fear-mongering.

Pat


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

"there is nothing you can swallow to mitigate its damages the way potassium iodide mitigates radioactive iodine,"

That information is not accurate. Please see MEDICAL RESEARCH rather than headlines for information: http://www.greenmedinfo.com/disease/radiation-induced-illness-cesium-137-exposure

Pat


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> "there is nothing you can swallow to mitigate its damages the way potassium iodide mitigates radioactive iodine,"
> 
> ...


Interesting!


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> Please share this information on to all who need it. This is a REPOST since some people choose to IGNORE the myriad of radiation protective alternatives which are available and prefer to inflame fears with "POTENTIAL" what-ifs and fear-mongering.


I have not ignored your post but I also didn't THANK YOU for pulling all that together.


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

I thank you too--each of you. I am so thankful for this thread. I read it multiple times a day.

I received and filled my 55 gallon water barrel today. That felt so good!

Sending lots of peace your directions!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuWei*
> 
> Please share this information on to all who need it. This is a REPOST since some people choose to IGNORE the myriad of radiation protective alternatives which are available and prefer to inflame fears with "POTENTIAL" what-ifs and fear-mongering.
> 
> Pat


I don't think its fair to say anyone has ignored all the protections and natural substances that nature offers in this situation. It seems like most mamas here are using many different healing and protective regimens that resonate with each of us, after researching and listening and seeking and questioning. If I choose to use iodine supplementally or to have it on hand does not mean that I eschew all the wondrous substances on your list or from all the other resources I've found.

If fears are inflamed, I don't thing it should be blamed on the people who are bystanders in this. The entire nuclear world was grown in secrecy and war and has an ugly, eerie and sinister history. It is also a hard science for lay people to understand, and I think its normal and healthy to be skeptical and suspicious of it. It is a technology that doesn't belong on this planet and I wish the distrust was higher, personally. Maybe then we wouldn't take so many deadly risks with it.

It is human nature in times of a disaster to try and determine how it might affect ourselves and our families. I think a lot of us mamas here are people who question what we are told, especially if we suspect that there may be ulterior motives involved, which there usually are. Fear-mongering is a powerful tool that is used for the purpose of personal gain, and I don't think that's what's going on here. It's my job to look at the potentials and what-ifs of life.

Its fair enough if you think that anyone with fears about this is loopy, but fear doesn't equal fear-mongering. And...I don't know about anyone else but I never ignore your posts...about anything.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

WuWei: great list! Thank you for passing this on.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for that link, Wuwei.

I am off to Whole Foods right now to get some Apple Pectin for my kids.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

OK, how awful and horrifying that infants cannot drink the water. I was expecting that, but to hear it confirmed breaks me. As a mama who has to supplement it gives me the tremors.

I have a question, and this might sound stupid, but do I incorporate those foods or eat only those foods and vitamins?

Mamaupupup did you fill your water gallon in case of emergency, or because you think we won't be able to drink our water?

wishing you all the best.

and of course thank you wuwei! You seem like a good person to befriend


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi bonjour mama -- I filled the water barrel to be prepared for any emergency. Currently I'm feeling I'm at a 6 on my 1 to 10 scale of concern. One of the ways I've found to decrease my stress level give the current events is to channel my nervous energy into being prepared for any emergency. Although we have had three significant wildfires in the past few years and been evacuated for one, I have really only had a makeshift set of supplies for emergencies. (And, I've realized, it's different running from fire: we just take ourselves, animals, important papers and irreplaceable items. I have that drill down to four 18 gallon Rubbermaid bins, plus water, enough snacks for a day and extra clothes along with some firstaid gear...). I've known for some time that I've been underprepared for an earthquake. And, despite the fact we live less than 100 miles from a nuclear power plant, it NEVER crossed my mind I should be prepared for that type of disaster...now I know better.

I bought my water barrel from Costco online (see type below) and they shipped it for free. It arrived.

*Shelf Reliance
55-gallon Barrel
Water Storage System*

*Food Grade Water Barrel, Siphon Pump, Bung Wrench & Water Treatment Solution*


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, my local Whole Foods (I'm in Marin County) was sold out of apple pectin. I guess I wasn't quick enough for this one.

I purchased some Kids Gummy Pectin Swirls which is a good start. I'll head to the vitamin shoppe tomorrow.

In the meantime, I found some good info from this blog that I wanted to share:

Apple pectin- 1/2 tsp twice a day. I have been stirring it up in applesauce and that works really well. Apple pectin actually draws radioactive waste from your body and draws it out through the colon. Apple pectin is also good for your gall bladder.

Montmorillonite clay-Cholacol ll by Standard Process contains betonite clay which is the same thing as Montmorillonite clay and it functions like a magnet collecting toxins on its surface and sweeping them away. I take two with every meal.

Chaparral tincture- I made a blood cleansing tincture last year based on one of Jon Barron's formulas, so 4 droppersful in water three times a day for about 5 days should protect my body from genetic damage as it contains Chaparral. If you don't have a blood cleansing tincture in the house try Jon Barron's Blood Support or buy a tincture with Chaparral.

Cilantro Pesto- this is a great tasting pesto and as strontium, cesium and plutonium are all heavy metals cilantro pesto is a tasty way to chelate heavy metals from the body. Add some chlorella and you have the post- radiation- cloud perfect food.


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

Just thinking and wondering what you are telling your children. Here's what we've done:

For what it's worth, our kids (4 year olds) are dealing with this well. Since I was stressed out and clearly had less patience than usual, I decided I was going to be upfront with the kids. We call it the "dirty cloud."

On Tuesday the 15th, I sat down with the kids and a world map. I explained where Japan was and that they had had an earthquake where the ground jiggled and wiggled and tsunami, a great big, giant, destructive wave came on land. I told them that many people died and many were injured and that noone had homes to go back to there. And, I said, "There is a factory which uses chemicals to make power to make the lights and other things work. That factory was damaged too. And, I'm worried that some of those chemicals might get into the air and that the wind could carry them here." I then said, "If Daddy and I get worried enough, we'll pack a few bags and get out of the way of the 'dirty cloud.'" I named a few places we might go.

They've had questions here and there, but all in all they seem to be fine and enjoy seeing the UPS/Fedex guy arrive daily with packages of things they've never seen before: 55 gal water barrel (they enjoyed playing in that box immensely). They still don't like the taste of seaweed, however! I've been lacing their ketchup!

What have you told your children?


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We already eat sea vegetables and probiotics, berries, apples, turmeric, ginger, potassium, calcium (in foods); they are beneficial for everyone anyway. So, just add them to your regular diet. We might add some cherries, rosemary, milk thistle, green tea, echinacea or apple pectin if we had a concern..

I told ds that there was an earthquake, tsunami and concern about radiation in Japan. I haven't discussed anything regarding any concern for us, as I do not have any. We are driving TO California and are delighted to be visiting the West Coast.

Pat


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

We have told our daughter about the same as you, mamaupupup. She is also aware that we do not want her out playing in the rain. I agree the threat is small but any amount of radiation does up the chances of cancer. Much more so in children. Extremely small levels have been detected from southern california all the way up to BC. And, I truly believe things over there are much worse than they are telling us. Here is a very good article about how these small amounts of fallout affect us and what natural steps we can take to protect ourselves.

http://doctorapsley.com/RadiationTherapy.aspx


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

oops i had already posted that above link

here is a different one from the Physicians For Social Responsibility

http://www.psr.org/news-events/press-releases/psr-concerned-about-reports-increased-radioactivity-food-supply.html


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I think things are much worse over there...the press blackout makes it very difficult to get to the truth. But I kinda trust this guy....


----------



## mamaupupup (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Talia Rose--excellent links. Within the link you recommended above, I found this article

http://www.psr.org/resources/health-risks-releases-radioactivity.pdf . This is perhaps the most balanced article I've read so far on how to personally assess potential harm. Thank you!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

We've upped our clay intake considerably. It absorbs, binds and helps excrete toxins and pollutants. Its safe for all ages. I'm adding in more chlorella as well. We're also having lots of Vitamineral Green powder, sea vegetables, miso, Vitamin C, glutamine, milk thistle, Vitamin D, B-Vitamins, selenium, zinc, probiotics, Vitamin E, MSM, N-acetyl-cysteine, and using homeopathics and flower essences. We're still maintaining the iodine as well (13mg/day for adults, 6mg for kids, 3mg for babies) We're all doing fine with it and the more I read the more I feel it was the right choice for us. It's going to rain here for the next week, which is typical but this is the first time in my life the rain has actually made me sad.

I haven't said anything to dd about dirty clouds because she's only 6 and I feel that I should protect her from that kind of fear right now. I think at that age I would have been pretty freaked out if I thought that I needed to be afraid of the clouds. I'm going by the idea that kids should have lots of time to learn to love the earth before they get bombarded with environmental/pollution issues. She does know that there was an earthquake and tsunami and that people were left homeless and lost loved ones, etc.

The following article speculates that Fukushima fallout levels are nearing that of Chernobyl.

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20285-fukushima-radioactive-fallout-nears-chernobyl-levels.html?loc=interstitialskip


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

dr.mercola finally released an article about the radiation. there's an interview with dr.brownsteine (the iodine expert) that some of you may be interested in. sorry i cant cut and paste a direct link from my phone.

i've been watching the rss feed from "npr: japan in crisis" and have grave concerns about their reports of leakage from the mox reactor.







my thoughts are with the people of japan.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> We've upped our clay intake considerably. It absorbs, binds and helps excrete toxins and pollutants. Its safe for all ages. I'm adding in more chlorella as well. We're also having lots of Vitamineral Green powder, sea vegetables, miso, Vitamin C, glutamine, milk thistle, Vitamin D, B-Vitamins, selenium, zinc, probiotics, Vitamin E, MSM, N-acetyl-cysteine, and using homeopathics and flower essences. We're still maintaining the iodine as well (13mg/day for adults, 6mg for kids, 3mg for babies) We're all doing fine with it and the more I read the more I feel it was the right choice for us. It's going to rain here for the next week, which is typical but this is the first time in my life the rain has actually made me sad.
> 
> ...


Just to put it out there, I have been hearing that there are concerns with aluminum and ingesting too much clay. I was really interested in clay (for other reasons) but now I'm not so sure.

I agree about not freaking kids out about the radiation. I would have (literally) worried myself sick. I think it's way to abstract of a concept and that many (most?) adults don't have a good grip on what this all means. I know I don't!


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

This might be a stupid question but for those wonderful links of foods, products and supplements taken internally and externally to help rid body of toxins (including radioactive fallout) does this also apply to the radiation that you would get from a medical scan? Which as I understand it is entirely different and not the same? I know this thread is about the nuclear crisis but I am not sure if this has been discussed before and if the same steps one could take to protect from nuclear crisis would also apply to radiation of any sort?


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, I don't have news and dial up internet so I am in the dark about what is going on. I live in the east but my brother is moving to Seattle in a few weeks and I am wondering what is this "cloud" you are all talking about? Is it already there?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toolip*
> 
> Just to put it out there, I have been hearing that there are concerns with aluminum and ingesting too much clay. I was really interested in clay (for other reasons) but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> I agree about not freaking kids out about the radiation. I would have (literally) worried myself sick. I think it's way to abstract of a concept and that many (most?) adults don't have a good grip on what this all means. I know I don't!


Thank you for the heads-up. I was concerned about that issue as well but I've researched it like crazy and it seems that the aluminum concerns don't have much merit. The way the clay is molecularly organized binds the aluminum, keeping it from being absorbed or taken up by the body. Lots of practitioners who use relatively large amounts of clay have monitored metal levels with tests and have not found increased aluminum, and as often as not aluminum levels have actually gone down (along with other heavy metals, which is what the clay is supposed to do as you probably know). I feel pretty comfortable taking it. It is an amazing detox agent.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmum35*
> 
> This might be a stupid question but for those wonderful links of foods, products and supplements taken internally and externally to help rid body of toxins (including radioactive fallout) does this also apply to the radiation that you would get from a medical scan? Which as I understand it is entirely different and not the same? I know this thread is about the nuclear crisis but I am not sure if this has been discussed before and if the same steps one could take to protect from nuclear crisis would also apply to radiation of any sort?


Yes. The research applies to both situations, per my understanding.

Pat


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluebirdmama1*
> 
> Hi everyone, I don't have news and dial up internet so I am in the dark about what is going on. I live in the east but my brother is moving to Seattle in a few weeks and I am wondering what is this "cloud" you are all talking about? Is it already there?


I live north of Seattle. There is no "cloud." There has been a minute increase in radioactive particles detected, but that's it. Life goes on unchanged -- except for maybe thinking about earthquake preparedness a little bit more.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Annie Mac*
> 
> I live north of Seattle. There is no "cloud." There has been a minute increase in radioactive particles detected, but that's it. Life goes on unchanged -- except for maybe thinking about earthquake preparedness a little bit more.


Thanks!


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Radiation detected in MA rainwater.

"I think maybe the situation is much more serious than we were led to believe," said one expert, Najmedin Meshkati, of the University of Southern California

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/27/japan-idUSL3E7ER06020110327

Leak found outside reactor. "Plutonium has also been found in soil at the plant, but not at levels that threaten human health, officials say." For reals? How can they say this? Plutonium is dangerous at ANY levels. All I keep hearing is how none of the radiation anywhere is going to harm anybody. Its leaking out all over the place, but according to all officials and government agencies, it is totally safe. And war is peace and peace is war and on and on it goes.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12881015


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

This whole situation is so devastating and scary. But regarding the press and them not letting on to how bad it may be, I can fully understand that. Because it is not like a situation like a war, in which some people can make decisions which can change things and they are just lying to people. It is a devastating environmental disaster- and if they tell all the people only how bad it is, then everyone will go into panic mode. And I don't know that there is much that people could do even if it were that bad- I guess maybe evacuate their homes- but I think people really don't know at this point how bad it is. So anyway I do understand why the press or the people who are reporting would try to make people feel less scared by downplaying it.

It is just so sad and scary to think of the worldwide consequences of this radioactivity. Interestingly, when I talked to my mom about it she said something to the effect of- the world has been in these kinds of messes in the past, and it eventually fixes itself, and goes in cycles. While I am not sure that it has ever been as bad as this, that at least gave me some comfort. I do wonder what kind of world my baby son will grow up to see. sigh. It is so depressing to think about the whole ocean and vast amounts of the world being totally radioactive that I can only allow myself to think about it for a while and then I have to put it out of my mind.

How do you all feel about it? Are you really scared of this radiation really having a huge impact on the world and being completely toxic to huge amounts of land and air and water- even in the USA? Or do you think it will work itslef out and not be so bad in the end?


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah I read that about the plutonium today and didn't understand it either. Where did I read that even one molecule of plutonium if ingested or inhaled could cause cancer? that it has half life of many thousands of years? (naturalnews maybe?) Not sure if its true but it does seem like they are downplaying the seriousness of this. A week or so ago I read its so highly lethal even a bit of it could be fatal now Im reading its not as dangerous as Iodine because its "heavier" and therefore wont go far. (could it travel as a speck of dust on someones clothing or object I wonder?) They are now admitting it may take months or YEARS to correct this catastrophe.. Which was a bit ominous when I read that.

When are we going to stop polluting our beautiful world? I too am saddened at the world my son will have to grow up in. And what is it going to be like for my grandchildren?

"Only after the last tree has been cut down. Only after the last river has been poisoned. Only after the last fish has been caught. Only then will you find that money cannot be eaten." - Cree prophecy


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

i think we are seeing boiling frog syndrome at work here. we all know that there is no really safe level to ingest and inhale radioactive particles yet keep being told that the radiation levels are not harmful to human health









i've been thinking about food supply. we had been planning a trip to the pacific seashore to learn about wildcrafting seaweed (planned before this all began). now i dont really want to eat anything that comes from the pacific. probably extreme (we all know that the levels arent harmful to human health....just like the mercury in vaxes has nothing to do with the autism epidemic....)

has anyone run across a list of foods that do not pick up radioactive particles?

the other day npr ran an article about 99 foods in the fuchashima area that are too radioactive to eat. if you google: npr radioactive wasabi , you will find the article (i cant cut and paste links on this thing). it's so sad for japan. i also worry about their seaweed industries as the radiation in the ocean spreads northward. much of the world's nori comes from sendai. and i wonder how people will rebuild their lives, homes etc in these rural farming areas when there is so much radiation.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

oops


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

oops?

Tonight I heard that trace levels of rad found in milk and drinking water. Here is the notes from the EPA:

http://yosemite.epa.gov/opa/admpress.nsf/d0cf6618525a9efb85257359003fb69d/8aca5fe3d1d30ebc852578630074eaff!OpenDocument


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonjourmama*
> 
> oops?
> 
> ...


Nice of them to let us know _five_ days later eh?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, traces of radiation in WA milk. I am feeling very very sick.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576233221749626458.html

There is a piece on Democracy Now from yesterday taking about the dangers of internal emitters, which is what you get from eating/ingesting/inhaling radiation. It is completely and totally different from 'background radiation' or radiation from flights, etc.

http://www.democracynow.org/2011/3/30/prescription_for_survival_a_debate_on


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

and california

http://www.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/03/31/radiation.us/index.html?hpt=T2

*how many "chest x-rays" will you let your child drink? we don't x-ray pregnant women because we know it can harm the baby, yet they are telling us this is safe? they also tout the half life as 8 days and say this will go away quickly, but fukishima is detecting higher and higher levels each day and could continue for years....*


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

Much of the information I found on radioactive detoxing was for people detoxing chemo and radiation for cancer treatment so I believe it will also apply to x-rays and any source of radiation contamination....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newmum35*
> 
> This might be a stupid question but for those wonderful links of foods, products and supplements taken internally and externally to help rid body of toxins (including radioactive fallout) does this also apply to the radiation that you would get from a medical scan? Which as I understand it is entirely different and not the same? I know this thread is about the nuclear crisis but I am not sure if this has been discussed before and if the same steps one could take to protect from nuclear crisis would also apply to radiation of any sort?


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

i think we will see the cancer rates go up everywhere and there will be more people and children with all sorts of health issues - in an era when so many are unemployed and have no health care. cancer is an industry that makes a lot of money for corporations so they will see this as a bonus. it will be devastating to those families affected by it and not so noticed (except the fear factor) by those who are not. the very best thing we can do for our families is to keep our immune systems strong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snapdragon*
> 
> This whole situation is so devastating and scary. But regarding the press and them not letting on to how bad it may be, I can fully understand that. Because it is not like a situation like a war, in which some people can make decisions which can change things and they are just lying to people. It is a devastating environmental disaster- and if they tell all the people only how bad it is, then everyone will go into panic mode. And I don't know that there is much that people could do even if it were that bad- I guess maybe evacuate their homes- but I think people really don't know at this point how bad it is. So anyway I do understand why the press or the people who are reporting would try to make people feel less scared by downplaying it.
> 
> ...


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

mamas reread this article by dr apsley

doctorapsley.com/RadiationTherapy.aspx

there are many things we can do, even now. i especially like what he says about baking soda therapy~it's very alkalizing. our grandparents used to use baking soda treatments all the time

many of these radioactive isotopes act just. like. calcium. in our bodies. ensure that you are fully saturated and crowd out the isotope just like we are doing with iodine

take action mamas. i just finished reading the survivors club. survivors take action. gather up your information and use it.

stay calm, get busy, take care and above all ~be well~


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Moss, being depressed and scared is not healthy for me or my baby. Good reminder!


----------



## SayOm (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey do any of yall know if a reverse osmosis filter would get rid of the radioactive particles from tap water? I've been drinking bottled water but it is getting expensive and I feel bad about all the plastic containers! Thansk


----------



## SayOm (Apr 1, 2011)

Also has anyone else here on the west coast decided not to join a CSA this year because of the fallout? I mean there will be fall out eveywhere right? So I might as well join my local (western WA) CSA.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

pregnant and breastfeeding mamas please read this: www.nuc.berkeley.edu/node/2177 and please look carefully at what raj is saying.

re ro water: i have read that it can remove about 90 percent of radionucliides. other sources are saying that earth/clay filtration systems would remove the most (then you have to boil the water to make it safe to drink). distillation also removes quite a bit (somewhere in the 90th percentile). filters have to be changed frequently as radioactive particles build up on them.
honestly though, i would try to figure out where municipal water comes from. if it's filtered thru a watershed it's probably free of extra radiation anyways.

re produce: i personally think that it depends on how long this goes on. we're ordering a bunch of sprouting seeds, talking about growing food under cover, possibly some indoor hydroponics, etc. foods grown in greenhouses are shielded. foods imported from south america arent affected (as far as i know, please correct me if i'm wrong). there must be a list somewhere of foods that are resistant to taking up much radiation but i havent found it yet. some radionucliides arent absorbed thru the gut anyways~like plutonium. from what I've read it passes right thru the gi tract but can be dangerous when inhaled.


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Does Brita filter radiation?


----------



## SayOm (Apr 1, 2011)

moss, i like your train of thought mama! i'm going to get a new filter for my ro at the aquarium store this week. would i have to change it every month instead of every 3? do you have a reliable link for the earth/clay system (which I don't allreay have). and i doubt i could afford or figure out how to distill water, isn't that part of making whiskey?

i am going to try to find that list or if you find it first let me know! i'm going to try to borrow some equipment to grow veggies in my shed. but wouldn't i have to use filtered water to water them or else it would be just as bad right? or does most of the radiation come from particles in the rain being absorbed by the surface area of the plant and not what is taken up through the roots? i definatly do not have a green thumb so if i do go this route it'll be a wonderful learning experience

municipal water source is an underground aquifir, the gal on the phone did not know what a watershed was...



> Originally Posted by *moss*
> 
> pregnant and breastfeeding mamas please read this: www.nuc.berkeley.edu/node/2177 and please look carefully at what raj is saying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

If its an aquifir than you are fine. It's only places that draw their municipal water from above ground sources (like the Hetch Hetchy system) that need worry about contamination.


----------



## SayOm (Apr 1, 2011)

oh so like the entire bay area and central valley?!?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chamomile Girl*
> 
> If its an aquifir than you are fine. It's only places that draw their municipal water from above ground sources (like the Hetch Hetchy system) that need worry about contamination.


----------



## Chamomile Girl (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes most of the Bay Area gets water from the Sierras. There are a few exceptions here and there though (some of the South Bay and North Bay is aquifer and I am sure there are others).


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand that radiation (just like other toxins) gets concentrated in milk because it multiplies x1000 each time it moves up a notch in the food chain and then concentrates in fatty cells. And I see that they have stated that the levels are 5000x lower than would merit concern. If I believed that radiation was not dangerous until it reaches certain levels (which I don't, especially when we are talking about internally emitting radiation from ingested/inhaled particles - completely different from background radiation or radiation via x-ray that lasts only a millisecond) I wonder what the levels of radiation are in my own milk? I eat food grown from the same ground as the cows grass. And if I drank milk from the cows or goats, won't it concentrate another 1000x in my own milk? Not only that but human milk has a higher fat content than cows milk so won't it be concentrated to a greater amount again? I guess I won't waste my time looking very hard for any officials thinking about this. They never bothered with any of the other chemicals that get dumped into the environment every day, which is how we all ended up with rocket-fuel and lead and dioxins and flame-retardants and plastic and BPA in our breastmilk. Sigh....


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

The half-life of radioactive iodine is eight (8.02 days) days.

I am not worried about this, even when ingested in minute amounts in milk. We'll eat veggies from California. We'll drink the water. Radiation is ubiquitous. Getting in the car is much more dangerous as most accidents occur within 5 miles of home. Every year, there are over 6 million car accidents in the United States, resulting in an estimated 40,000 deaths and over 2 million injuries each year. We'll still get in the car. We'll still drive.

Pat


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

the half life of I131 is 8 days but it takes closer to 80 days to decay right down. ::sigh:: if it was gone after 8 days we would not be seeing rainwater on the east coast of north america now that exceeds safe drinking water reg's.

ubiquitous.....


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote:


> if it was gone after 8 days we would not be seeing rainwater on the east coast of north america now that exceeds safe drinking water reg's


OH my! I didn't read that report yet. Exceed's safety? How come CA hasn't exceeded safety? Geographically that's not making sense to me.

We are just upping our intake of miso, seaweed, etc. I don't see the benefit of avoiding organic locally grown food. I am just trying to find a proper way to filter water, cheaply.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

There is a group of nuclear engineering students from Berkeley testing rainwater. The rainwater does have higher levels than are allowed in drinking water. No its not in the news and no, officials have not warned people to stop drinking collected rainwater, which plenty of people do on a daily basis.

http://www.nuc.berkeley.edu/


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moss*
> 
> *the half life of I131 is 8 days but it takes closer to 80 days to decay right down*. ::sigh:: if it was gone after 8 days we would not be seeing rainwater on the east coast of north america now that exceeds safe drinking water reg's.
> 
> ubiquitous.....


what does that mean?

half-life doesn't mean gone...


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

We are heading to California and the West Coast Tuesday morning. I won't be checking this thread. I don't and won't choose to live in fear.

*Radiation detection device readings in Japan: http://www.rdtn.org/*

Perspective: http://xkcd.com/radiation/

If you look at the closest readings to the Fukushima Plant, the readings are in microsieverts per hour.

Scroll out to make the map larger and you can see readings for the US- West Coast.

Good-night.

Pat


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

It means that after 8 days the isotope will still hold 1/2 its initial radioactivity. Another 8 days will half the remaining amount and so on. It takes much longer than 8 days to decay, as the pp mentioned.


----------



## WuWei (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, as distance from radiation decreases its impact exponentially, living within 20 miles of a damaged nuclear plant (we live within 20 miles of TWO nuclear power plants in Charlotte, NC), is WAY different than living 5133 miles from Japan, in California.

"DISTANCE Radiation exposure decreases rapidly as the distance between the worker and the radiation source increases. Maximizing distance represents one the simplest and most effective methods for reducing radiation exposure to workers. For example, distance can be maximized by using long handled tools to keep radioactive materials well away from the body and storing radioactive materials as far from workers as possible.

The decrease in exposure from a point source of x or gamma radiation can be calculated by using the inverse square law. This law states that the amount of radiation at a given distance from a point source varies inversely with the square of the distance. For example, doubling the distance from a radiation source will reduce the dose to one-fourth of its original value, and increasing the distance by a factor of three will reduce the dose to one-ninth of its original value.

For example, if the dose rate at one foot from a source is 20 mR/hr, then the dose rate at two feet (twice the distance) will be 5 mR/hr."

Time and shielding are huge variables too. That is why people within the 20 miles of the nuclear plants are being advised to spend less time outside and to remain inside currently.

"National Radiation Map, depicting environmental radiation levels across the USA, updated in real time every minute. This is the first web site where the average citizen (or anyone in the world) can see what radiation levels are anywhere in the USA at any time." http://www.radiationnetwork.com/

So, at the Fukushima Health Office the reading is 3.31 microsiverts per hour. That is how many feet from the West Coast? (5133 miles x 5280 feet in a mile) = *27,102,240 feet away from the plant.*

Pat


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> There is a group of nuclear engineering students from Berkeley testing rainwater. The rainwater does have higher levels than are allowed in drinking water. No its not in the news and no, officials have not warned people to stop drinking collected rainwater, which plenty of people do on a daily basis.
> 
> http://www.nuc.berkeley.edu/


I've been going here also. They have been testing rainwater, tap water, milk and air in Berkeley and posting their results. They also have a forum where they answer questions from the public. They appear to tow the party line in terms of comparing the amounts being detected to things like airplane flights, etc. (which I ignore, it's apples and oranges.) But they do post raw data so that we can make our own informed decisions. For some reason, they haven't been updating in the last few days, not sure what that means, if anything...

ETA: They did post the reason for not updating in the forum:

Quote:


> "There is no cause for concern. We had a short delay trying to expand our detection capacity so we can test more things (food, milk, tap water, etc.) simultaneously but we're been back up and running. Results are coming soon and the preliminary measurements show low levels consistent with the previous trend. We're also short a few people this week and the weekends will be characterized by less action as everyone tries to catch up on everything they neglected during the week. We apologize for the delay but reassure you, we haven't received any pressure to stop informing, or any reason other than limited time for the delay."


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Pat, unfortunately that site doesn't give information regarding radiation in the rainwater or drinking water. They reported last night that radiation consistent with that in Japan has been detected in the rain water in MN. Raining now.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

11,000 tons of contaminated water into the ocean.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

so sad


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I live on the West Coast, about 50 miles inland. While I don't choose to live in fear either, I am concerned and personally, I think my concern is justified. Not necessarily that my children are going to walk outside and get immediate radiation poisoning or get cancer from what they are being exposed to right this second (which fluctuates between 30-70 cpm according to the radiation network) but that long term exposure to low levels of radiation is going to have a harmful effect on all of us. I don't feel I am receiving information that is accurate from anyone, government or the radical groups, about what this means for us all long term because they just don't know. Therefore, I feel it is in my family's best interest to do whatever I can to protect myself and my children.

Personally, I think of WuWei's post about driving killing so many people a year to think about the fact that I do what I can to ensure the safety of my family in my car but don't let it rule my life. I am aware of the dangers, as much as I can be, and take positive steps such as using car seats longer than the government suggests might be necessary, etc. Same goes for this situation. I have no control over what they (almight they) are doing to stop this whole mess but I can take positive steps by feeding my family certain nutrients, etc. If I start to feel strongly enough about the fear of nuclear radiation, I can take it to my government and ask for changes in our policy, become a force in the protest community, etc. Again, taking positive steps.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Dr. Helen Caldicott has a page on facebook with many well referenced factual articles about all of this. There is so much garbage online it's refreshing to see someone who knows what they're talking about, is grounded in science, and isn't on the pro-nuclear "everything is fine" spin train or the conspiracy lunatic fringe.

Get the data. Stay logical and rational.

Have also heard that epa is planning to up their definition of 'safe' radiation levels so that they can keep saying that "there is no danger to human health".







so now we need to know what the effects of radionuclides are at what level so that we can make our own judgements on safe.

one thing that i thought was interesting on the berkeley site is that the levels of fallout can spike depending on the kind of rainfall, how hard it rains and intermittant rainfall vs steady rain.

has anyone found models of how plutonium travels? there seems to be some indicators that plutonium could have been in some of the plumes but i cant find any models of how it travels. one article i read said that scientists at simon fraser have no clue how it would travel. berkely said that they would pick up the signature of plutonium in their tests if it was there so i guess no news is good news there.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll look for Helen Caldicott's page. She is the brightest one I've seen commenting on any of this.

As for plutonium, all I've heard is that it is very heavy and so presumably wouldn't travel too far, especially without a large projection. This is all bad enough, but I am truly horrified by what is happening to the ocean right now. I never thought I'd say this, but today I'm feeling like we don't deserve this planet at all.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Have family in Mammoth, and they have been advised not to fall in the snow due to the radiation http://thesheetnews.com/archives/8143


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeingMe*
> 
> Have family in Mammoth, and they have been advised not to fall in the snow due to the radiation http://thesheetnews.com/archives/8143


I hope you read far enough for this:

"And yes, the radiation story on the front page is an April Fool's joke, in case you wish to jump to conclusions and deride it as irresponsible journalism."


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

This is lovely. Since we're seeing more radiation than was anticipated, the government has decided to simply raise the threshold of what is considered 'safe'. That should solve the problem...right?

http://www.peer.org/news/news_id.php?row_id=1325


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnysandiegan*
> 
> I hope you read far enough for this:
> 
> "And yes, the radiation story on the front page is an April Fool's joke, in case you wish to jump to conclusions and deride it as irresponsible journalism."


Sadly, no I didn't. My mother told me about it, and I took her word for it. Guess I won't be doing that anymore.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

fish caught 100 miles away from the reactors have unsafe levels of cesium. and that was before contaminated water was being purposefully dumped into the ocean.







i am so sad for the pacific ocean right now.

strontium was detected in moscow. which means that it's been falling out across north america too.

it's so hard to get accurate data. scary when the govt just changes their definition of safe. that alone says to me that it is not safe.









i was reading a little blurb on the radiationnetwork site about how to use a geiger counter to detect radiation in food. it doesnt seem very accurate to me though and would only pick up gamma rays anyways.

the weather in japan today is blowing the plume right back over land.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have read this too and don't understand it at all. Who are these insane people making these laws?? If they are just going to up the level of "safe" so that people won't panic, what is the point of even having such a system in place?


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

So that people don't panic, that's is the point. I'm afraid the system in place is not particularly concerned with the rights or concerns of the public. The people making (controlling) the laws are the same people who have lots and lots of capital tied up in non-renewable, dangerous and dirty energy sources. It does not serve their interest to give citizens accurate and reasonable information. This is the way capitalism works. We supposedly all agreed to it, more or less.


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, what is there to do, really? Can anything really be done? Why panic if nothing can be done? People panicking do dumb things that end up causing more harm. At this point this is our new reality. Nothing we can do to hasten the decay or even escape from it.

Ami


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

It is true. I have worked hard this week to come to a place of acceptance (I feel like I've hit all the stages of grief, and I still go back and forth between them).

One thing we can do is speak out loudly and clearly to try to prevent this from happening here.

http://www.change.org/petitions/urge-the-obamas-to-build-a-nuclear-free-future-for-our-children-now#?opt_new=f&opt_fb=t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA Mom*
> 
> Well, what is there to do, really? Can anything really be done? Why panic if nothing can be done? People panicking do dumb things that end up causing more harm. At this point this is our new reality. Nothing we can do to hasten the decay or even escape from it.
> 
> Ami


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is a bit of good news, at least:

*Leakage of Highly Contaminated Water into Sea*

According to Japanese authorities, the leak of highly contaminated water from the cable storage pit located next to the Unit 2 inlet point at Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant has stopped as of 20:38 UTC on 5 April.

From: http://www.iaea.org/newscenter/news/tsunamiupdate01.html

Hopefully, there are no other leaks to the sea.

I have been checking the above site every day for detailed updates on what they are doing to try and fix this mess.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joybird*
> 
> It means that after 8 days the isotope will still hold 1/2 its initial radioactivity. Another 8 days will half the remaining amount and so on. It takes much longer than 8 days to decay, as the pp mentioned.


did anyone suggest that an 8 day half-life would remove all radioactivity?

half-life means that half of the amount in the sample has decayed into something else that is not the same isotope. so, an isotope doesn't hold partial radioactivity, it is radioactive based on its particle make-up. the number of isotopes with a radioactive make-up will be diminished by half.

it sounded like the pp thought that the half-life of an element would change based on some condition, so i wanted to clarify what they thought before i responded.

ah! have to go, kids need me.... just wanted to clarify.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, you are right about the wording. The 'sample' will contain half its radioactivity, not the isotope. It means the same thing though as far as radioactive output and effects on living organisms.


----------



## milkymaid (Jan 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a source for information regarding WA state similar to UC Berkeley?


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkymaid*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a source for information regarding WA state similar to UC Berkeley?


more data here

http://opendata.socrata.com/Government/RadNet-Laboratory-Analysis/cf4r-dfwe


----------



## bonjourmama (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTA Mom*
> 
> Well, what is there to do, really? Can anything really be done? Why panic if nothing can be done? People panicking do dumb things that end up causing more harm. At this point this is our new reality. Nothing we can do to hasten the decay or even escape from it.
> 
> Ami


I totally agree. I spent two weeks in utter fear and sadness, and then I realized that this is our new reality. Perfect wording JTA Mom.

I have been hiking all weekend, we bought food from the farmer's market, and we spent the day in San Francisco. I cannot imagine feeling anything but blessed for being able to do these wonderful things. Blessed to have another beautiful weekend with my family. I am checking out of this thread now because it feels as though we are just passing our fear back and forth. Honestly, the stress and worry may be more detrimental at this point. To all of us, and our children. Now, we must use our tools and the ability to research and protect ourselves.

Blessings and safety to you all.


----------



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

I have come to a place of peace as well, but I still feel it is prudent to take the measures I can to lessen exposure. I'm not going to hide out in my house, but there's no way my family will be consuming dairy products right now, and we will steer clear of leafy greens for a while. The levels of radiation in milk exceed EPA limits at this time. I'm also not having the kids playing outside in the rain temporarily. The amount of radiation in the rain presently is way way high. I cannot conscientiously have my kids being drenched in rain that is many thousands of times above EPA limits for drinking water. Especially since the EPA's idea of safe and my idea of safe do not correlate at all (on many issues, not just this one). We'll keep taking iodine and other supplements. Brownstein's blog has good info about measures to take right now and I'm a bit unsure why everyone isn't supplementing with iodine at this point. It seems unwise not to help ourselves become iodine-sufficient at a time when we being showered with very large amounts of radioactive iodine nearly every day. A non-profit in France has recommended pregnant women and babies not consume fresh milk or leafy greens for now (and the levels there are 8-10x lower than they are here). The Japanese gov't has finally admitted that this event qualifies as a level 7 accident and have upgraded the severity of the disaster.

http://www.euractiv.com/en/health/radiation-risks-fukushima-longer-negligible-news-503947

http://www.naturalnews.com/032048_radiation_milk.html


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't have much time to spend here lately (this new format takes much too long for me to want to use it often) but I have some links that may be of interest. I've learned so much here & want to pass on what I've come across in case its new to anyone else..

http://blog.alexanderhiggins.com/2011/04/07/radioactive-rainwater-saint-louis-missouri-geiger-counter-nuts-14994/

http://www.healthfreedomusa.org/?p=8838

http://www.naturalnews.com/032050_radioactive_food_nuclear_radiation.html

http://www.naturodoc.com/


----------

